# Group weight loss challenge 2017!



## Katieb

It's been done before, but anyone want to join in a collective weight loss challenge for 2017? I wanted to lose a stone for Christmas, but fell short by a couple of pounds (and have probably gained a few more over the holidays!). My pledge for January is to lose 8 pounds. If anyone wants to join in, we can add up our losses along the way! Anyone interested? Katie


----------



## AJLang

Good idea Katie. I'm joining in with this. My goal is to average one pound loss every week for 2017


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> Good idea Katie. I'm joining in with this. My goal is to average one pound loss every week for 2017



That's great Amanda! Am so happy to have a diet buddy! A pound a week is a good goal! As we post we can update and keep track. Good luck to us both! Katie.


----------



## AJLang

Yay Katie. Good luck to us both


----------



## grainger

I'm in . I'm aiming to lose a stone this year - ideally before March the 8th.


----------



## Katieb

grainger said:


> I'm in . I'm aiming to lose a stone this year - ideally before March the 8th.


Fab! The more, the merrier!  Katie


----------



## Stitch147

Count me in. I'm not one for setting myself targets though, as I find that if i don't hit my targets i fall off the wagon and go back to square one. I'll be happy with any loss/gain/stay the same that I get.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Count me in. I'm not one for setting myself targets though, as I find that if i don't hit my targets i fall off the wagon and go back to square one. I'll be happy with any loss/gain/stay the same that I get.


I am the same as you Stitch.


----------



## Katieb

Morning Stitch and Grovesy. I understand that setting targets isn't for everyone, so just chip in as and when you like. I need the discipline of target setting otherwise I just go off the rails LOL! I also have a wedding mid February so have something to aim for! I will weigh in as it were on a Tuesdays but others can just add to the losses whenever. I attend a SW class on Tues evening so this forum will help me stay on track! I'm looking forward to seeing how much collective weight we all lose! Good luck all and Happy New Year!  Katie


----------



## grovesy

Katieb said:


> Morning Stitch and Grovesy. I understand that setting targets isn't for everyone, so just chip in as and when you like. I need the discipline of target setting otherwise I just go off the rails LOL! I also have a wedding mid February so have something to aim for! I will weigh in as it were on a Tuesdays but others can just add to the losses whenever. I attend a SW class on Tues evening so this forum will help me stay on track! I'm looking forward to seeing how much collective weight we all lose! Good luck all and Happy New Year!  Katie


Thank you .


----------



## Stitch147

Katieb said:


> Morning Stitch and Grovesy. I understand that setting targets isn't for everyone, so just chip in as and when you like. I need the discipline of target setting otherwise I just go off the rails LOL! I also have a wedding mid February so have something to aim for! I will weigh in as it were on a Tuesdays but others can just add to the losses whenever. I attend a SW class on Tues evening so this forum will help me stay on track! I'm looking forward to seeing how much collective weight we all lose! Good luck all and Happy New Year!  Katie


I'm going back to my old weight watchers group from tomorrow evening. So Tuesday's will be my weigh in day too.


----------



## Katieb

So, got weighed this evening at Slimming World and have gained 2lbs over Christmas and New Year plus 1 the run up to a Christmas! Not bad all considered so with new resolve, I will get rid of the gains and get back on track! Back to work tomorrow, so early night for me!  Onward and upward! Katie


----------



## AJLang

Exactly Katie onward and upward. I really don't think that is a bad gain at all for Christmas and from now on it can only go down  x


----------



## Stitch147

Went back to my weight watchers meeting, so I now have my start weight. fingers crossed I get a loss next week.


----------



## Katieb

Stitch147 said:


> Went back to my weight watchers meeting, so I now have my start weight. fingers crossed I get a loss next week.



I am sure you will! Well done for getting started again! Katie


----------



## grainger

Weighed myself today too... turns out I want to lose closer to 18lb than a stone so I have my work cut out. Did a workout tonight tho .

Fingers crossed everyone gets a loss next week


----------



## Martin Canty

Remember that water retention can take a few days to work itself out of your system, I'm up by a few pounds after a more than usual amount of carbs over New Year


----------



## Hazel

I 've lost 6 stone altogether, 20lbs in December alone.    I am on a mission to get to target by the end of the year.    All thanks to SW.

In 6 months my HbA1c dropped from 11.7%, in May (my Dad was dying around that time) to 5.9% in December.

My insulin has dropped from a daily total of 100 units plus, to around now 34, still dropping.    My aim is to be insulin free by the end of this year.

My best wishes to everyone trying to lose weight.      Good luck


----------



## Katieb

Wow Hazel! You have done brilliantly!  Good luck Grainger - I have confidence in us all. Martin, I know from experience about the water retention. I think my body has stored more than its share of Christmas G &T LOL!  I returned to work today so feel hungry, but dinner is in the oven and I will attempt to resist the cheese beckoning from the fridge to snack on!! Good luck all. Katie


----------



## Martin Canty

Hazel said:


> 20lbs in December alone


Wow, that is impressive..... Great work


----------



## gossamersquare

Hi everyone.  I am up for losing weight as well. Want to lose at least a couple of stone this year, the quicker the better.  More if possible.


----------



## AJLang

Hazel said:


> I 've lost 6 stone altogether, 20lbs in December alone.    I am on a mission to get to target by the end of the year.    All thanks to SW.
> 
> In 6 months my HbA1c dropped from 11.7%, in May (my Dad was dying around that time) to 5.9% in December.
> 
> My insulin has dropped from a daily total of 100 units plus, to around now 34, still dropping.    My aim is to be insulin free by the end of this year.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone trying to lose weight.      Good luck


Hazel you are doing so fantastically brilliantly. Well done xx


----------



## AJLang

gossamersquare said:


> Hi everyone.  I am up for losing weight as well. Want to lose at least a couple of stone this year, the quicker the better.  More if possible.


I'm glad that you are joining us with this challenge


----------



## grainger

How's everyone doing so far this week?

I've been doing reasonably wel but have friends over for dinner tonight so can see myself not having the healthiest or most sober of evenings! Did a kettlebell workout earlier so hopefully that'll counteract a little!


----------



## Katieb

Ha ha it's hard when you start out isn't it?!!  I work in a school and the children were back in today. Came home exhausted and had a lovely dinner cooked by hubby washed down with a couple of glasses of red!!  Thoroughly enjoyed it! I have cut down a lot though as I pretty much ate/drank whatever I wanted over Christmas. Also it's the 2nd anniversary of losing my much loved mum today, so feel I need to be kind to myself. Tomorrow is another day! Best wishes all and welcome gossamersquare!  Katie


----------



## Stitch147

Ive got straight back on the weight watchers plan. I'll find out how its going tuesday evening. I wont weigh myself in between.


----------



## grovesy

Well I had my first good day in weeks yesterday. Hoping I am managing to get back on the wagon.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Don't mean to sound smug, but I'm trying not to lose any more weight this year, as I'm worried I might be getting a bit obsessed, but maybe put on a bit of muscle mass.


----------



## gossamersquare

Well I have definitely not had a good start.  Had a terrible cough all week and sinusitis  so havent wanted to eat big meals so have grazed on all the wrong stuff!  I am off to docs in the morning for my annual review so will get antibiotics off him then.  

So far today, so good.  Not doing full blown low carb but doing moderate.  Mostly because I don't seem to be able to get rid of night cramps when low carbing so will keep carbs under 100 but nearer 50 when possible.  Also have a problem with lunches for work as I hate cold food so never know what to bring to work when doing low carb.  

Hoping everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

gossamersquare said:


> Well I have definitely not had a good start.  Had a terrible cough all week and sinusitis  so havent wanted to eat big meals so have grazed on all the wrong stuff!  I am off to docs in the morning for my annual review so will get antibiotics off him then.
> 
> So far today, so good.  Not doing full blown low carb but doing moderate.  Mostly because I don't seem to be able to get rid of night cramps when low carbing so will keep carbs under 100 but nearer 50 when possible.  Also have a problem with lunches for work as I hate cold food so never know what to bring to work when doing low carb.
> 
> Hoping everyone else is having a good day.


Have you tried a bit more salt? - I think that's helped my night time leg cramps. i generally find a cup of Bovril is an excellent and tasty way to get it.

As for hot food for lunch - when we make stews or soups, we always make them in larger than necessary batches and freeze what we don't eat immediately in portion size batches which I bring to work for lunch. I usually also have a few tins of soup in my drawer for when I don't bring anything, though it is ridiculously hard to find low-carb ones - Mushroom soup is usually OK.


----------



## gossamersquare

Thanks for the advice.  Was drinking Bovril but wasnt making any difference.  Maybe have two drinks a day instead of one.

Casseroles and stews sounds good but you can keep your mushroom soup, lol.  Hate the things


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

gossamersquare said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Was drinking Bovril but wasnt making any difference.  Maybe have two drinks a day instead of one.
> 
> Casseroles and stews sounds good but you can keep your mushroom soup, lol.  Hate the things


Cream of Chicken?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

The other thing that really helps my night time leg cramps were 'calf compression sleeves' - I had something similar prescribed by my diabetes nurse to improve the bloodflow in and out of my feet, but they were a nightmare - hot and itchy, so stopped trying, but these are excellent, got them off of Ebay for about £6.


----------



## Katieb

gossamersquare said:


> Well I have definitely not had a good start.  Had a terrible cough all week and sinusitis  so havent wanted to eat big meals so have grazed on all the wrong stuff!  I am off to docs in the morning for my annual review so will get antibiotics off him then.
> 
> So far today, so good.  Not doing full blown low carb but doing moderate.  Mostly because I don't seem to be able to get rid of night cramps when low carbing so will keep carbs under 100 but nearer 50 when possible.  Also have a problem with lunches for work as I hate cold food so never know what to bring to work when doing low carb.
> 
> Hoping everyone else is having a good day.



Hi Gossameraquare. I hate cold lunches too so I go for homemade veg soup, scrambled with salmon or omelettes (I have access to a microwave).


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for short reply but I'm feeling wrecked after a cannula problem causing ketones this morning followed by two hypos this afternoon/evening. However I wanted to post that even allowing for  hypo treatments I have kept to my calories since starting my diet on Sunday. I'm feeling shocked that I've done it and pleased with myself


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Sorry for short reply but I'm feeling wrecked after a cannula problem causing ketones this morning followed by two hypos this afternoon/evening. However I wanted to post that even allowing for  hypo treatments I have kept to my calories since starting my diet on Sunday. I'm feeling shocked that I've done it and pleased with myself


Well done on managing sticking to your diet.


----------



## Martin Canty

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Don't mean to sound smug, but I'm trying not to lose any more weight this year, as I'm worried I might be getting a bit obsessed, but maybe put on a bit of muscle mass.


I'm with you on this one but totally support the members on this challenge.... My wife has started a VLCHF diet & after a slow start has started to lose about 1/2 lb a day.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Martin Canty said:


> I'm with you on this one but totally support the members on this challenge.... My wife has started a VLCHF diet & after a slow start has started to lose about 1/2 lb a day.


Yeah, absolutely, it's a great feeling seeing the pounds drop off week after week. To be honest, with LCHF, for me it didn't seem like that much hard work as I don't think I actually felt hungry at any time.


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> Well done on managing sticking to your diet.


Thank you Grovesy


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> Sorry for short reply but I'm feeling wrecked after a cannula problem causing ketones this morning followed by two hypos this afternoon/evening. However I wanted to post that even allowing for  hypo treatments I have kept to my calories since starting my diet on Sunday. I'm feeling shocked that I've done it and pleased with myself



Well done Amanda! You are doing well! X


----------



## gossamersquare

Went back to my WW class on Saturday morning and was pleased to find out that I had only put 1lb on over Xmas and the new year.  Gonna stick with WW for the time being as just can't get my head round low carb right now.


----------



## grovesy

I had a mixed week abit up and down. Had some goodish days and some not so good.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I am new here diagnosed on 6th Jan.  I am going to follow my SW plan and hoping to lose 7lbs in January.  My weigh day will be Saturday.


----------



## Katieb

Hi Grannylorraine and welcome aboard! Have maintained my weight this week, so no loss for me, but given I went back to work last Thursday and have been sooo hungry, am fine with that! Must do better this week!


----------



## grovesy

I have had 2 consecutive good days.


----------



## sparklestar

Bit late I know but I would love to join in. I would like to lose half a stone a month every month this year. I lost a pound last week and had also lost 2lb over Christmas although who knows how I did that!
How are you all getting on?


----------



## Stitch147

1/2lb loss this week. Happy with that. A loss is a loss


----------



## grainger

I stayed the same... which to be honest I'm amazed at considering I had pizza and Indian takeaway this weekend. Being good now tho and exercising like a crazy person - good luck all this week and well done those that have lost!


----------



## grovesy

Unfortunately had bad day today .


----------



## AJLang

Grovesy I will join you on the bad day step for yesterday. After nine days of keeping to my calories yesterday was way too much alcohol and way too much food. But today is a new day and we can do this!


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone who has lot weight or stayed the same. And for those of us that have had bad days the next day can always be a good day


----------



## sparklestar

I'm looking forward (!?) to getting on those scales at work tomorrow morning, I feel like I've had a good week. Will let you know tomorrow though . . .


----------



## sparklestar

Well, results are in, and I have lost 2lb this week  

Not as great as it could be, but its a start!


----------



## Stitch147

A loss is a loss. A healthy weightloss is between half and 2 lbs a week.


----------



## gossamersquare

Well done Sparklestar - its a good loss


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm a late enterent, although I started my program on the 1st Dec when I was 118kg, I've just weighed myself and I'm 106kg.  My target is 85kg


----------



## grovesy

No loss from me slight gain but I am not beating myself up about, as we are reeling from having to say good bye to our nearly 16 Year old Labcross last Wedensday.


----------



## Hazel

2 and a half pounds off - 6st and 4lbs off to date


----------



## Stitch147

Well done Hazel. Fantastic work.


----------



## gossamersquare

Lost 2lbs so far so pleased with that


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> No loss from me slight gain but I am not beating myself up about, as we are reeling from having to say good bye to our nearly 16 Year old Labcross last Wedensday.


Grovesy  I'm so sorry I've only just seen this. Big hugs for you about your Labcross passing away. It is so awful when this happens. I hope in time you smile when you remember all of the lovely memories of your time together xx


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Grovesy  I'm so sorry I've only just seen this. Big hugs for you about your Labcross passing away. It is so awful when this happens. I hope in time you smile when you remember all of the lovely memories of your time together xx


Thank you. I am sure I will.


----------



## sparklestar

Well done all, I'm not having the best week, but I do have a stinking cold and that is my excuse!

Grovesy, sorry to read your news, hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Stitch147

Home from WW, lost 1lb this week.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Home from WW, lost 1lb this week.


Well done.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> No loss from me slight gain but I am not beating myself up about, as we are reeling from having to say good bye to our nearly 16 Year old Labcross last Wedensday.


I'm really sorry to hear this @grovesy  16 years is a good age, no doubt sustained by lots of loving care


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this @grovesy  16 years is a good age, no doubt sustained by lots of loving care


Thank you.


----------



## Karon

Can i join in, i go to S/W but a lot of what they recomend is high sugar and high carbs, my son gets married in June so would like to lose some i dont want to set a target as i usually fail


----------



## Northerner

Karon said:


> Can i join in, i go to S/W but a lot of what they recomend is high sugar and high carbs, my son gets married in June so would like to lose some i dont want to set a target as i usually fail


Of course you can @Karon!  I wonder if any of our other S/W people can help with the appropriate eating plans? @Hazel ?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Grovesy  so sorry to hear about your doggy passing, sending you hugs.
Karon - I agree with you re SW, I am going to start back there, but my leader is giving me the diabetic plan, I will see how it goes but if it is still high in carbs I will just cut down on them.

I lost 1lb this week, really disappointed with that, especially when I lost 2lb over Christmas with all the bad eating.  But trying to be positive,  I am not having such a big 3pm slump this week, and I have lost 3 inches from my waist and my clothes are feeling more comfortable.  Hopefully I will start to lose more when I am doing more exercise at the moment it is only 15 mins a day, but that is in line with my liver consultants instructions.  Next week will be 20 mins per day.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Grovesy  so sorry to hear about your doggy passing, sending you hugs.
> Karon - I agree with you re SW, I am going to start back there, but my leader is giving me the diabetic plan, I will see how it goes but if it is still high in carbs I will just cut down on them.
> 
> I lost 1lb this week, really disappointed with that, especially when I lost 2lb over Christmas with all the bad eating.  But trying to be positive,  I am not having such a big 3pm slump this week, and I have lost 3 inches from my waist and my clothes are feeling more comfortable.  Hopefully I will start to lose more when I am doing more exercise at the moment it is only 15 mins a day, but that is in line with my liver consultants instructions.  Next week will be 20 mins per day.
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


Thank you.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> @Karon  - I agree with you re SW, I am going to start back there, but my leader is giving me the diabetic plan, I will see how it goes but if it is still high in carbs I will just cut down on them.



I found this about SW, which suggested that 'Original' was the best plan to go for:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/help-needed-to-loose-weight-please.38198/#post-440709

Member @LeeLee hasn't posted here for a while now, but if you do a search for 'World' and posts made by her you might be able to pick out more information about SW and what to go for (and what to avoid!)


----------



## sparklestar

Another pound for me this week, making 4lb in 3 weeks. Really happy with a pound as I have had a real stinker of a cold and basically just eaten what I could actually taste!


----------



## Northerner

sparklestar said:


> Another pound for me this week, making 4lb in 3 weeks. Really happy with a pound as I have had a real stinker of a cold and basically just eaten what I could actually taste!


Well done @sparklestar!  Sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you are feeling much better now


----------



## sparklestar

Northerner said:


> Well done @sparklestar!  Sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you are feeling much better now



Thank you, I'm feeling better, but not 100% just yet . . .


----------



## grovesy

Well I  have lost 1 kg this week. Feel I am getting back on track, though I am having a steroid injection in my knee on the 7th February.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent @grovesy!  Hope the injection helps with your mobility - can't believe it's nearly February already!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Excellent @grovesy!  Hope the injection helps with your mobility - can't believe it's nearly February already!


Thank you. It is not really to help with mobility, I have been on antiinflammatories for a number of years , I was changed to safer ones a couple of years ago, but they are now saying even these not safe long term. So as my bloods all normal, the injection is to try and get me off the antiinflammatories, if no good then I will be being referred back to Orthopaedic Surgeons.


----------



## Ditto

I've decided to just weigh once a month, end of month, at Boot's and get an 'official' print-out of my weight. I do weigh daily on my digital scales but that's just for guidance and info as it goes up and down so much, can't be trusted. I have to lose weight this year, don't want to have the weight loss surgery.


----------



## Stitch147

Forgot to update yesterday evening, another 1lb off this week. Back to chipping away at it slowly.


----------



## Hazel

Loved reading all the inspirational weight losses.

Said to say I maintained this week.    However looking for a loss this Saturday at class.

Keep up the good work people


----------



## grovesy

Well done Stitch.
Hazel well done a maintain is better than a gain.


----------



## grainger

Hey all. I'm 1.5lb down so far. Slow and steady I'm hoping will win the race! Well done to everyone so far


----------



## grovesy

grainger said:


> Hey all. I'm 1.5lb down so far. Slow and steady I'm hoping will win the race! Well done to everyone so far


Well done.


----------



## Martin Canty

Finally I have crashed through the 165lb barrier, weighed myself this morning & was 161.8 (thank God for digital scales)


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Stitch147

Well done all.


----------



## sparklestar

I have lost another 2.5lb this week, total 6.5lb in January


----------



## grovesy

sparklestar said:


> I have lost another 2.5lb this week, total 6.5lb in January


Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lost another 1lb this week.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Lost another 1lb this week.


Well done.


----------



## Hazel

3.5 lbs off this week

Plus Slimmer of the  month for the 3rd month running


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 3.5 lbs off this week


Terrific!  Well done Hazel


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> 3.5 lbs off this week
> 
> Plus Slimmer of the  month for the 3rd month running


Well done. Congratulations on being the slimmer of the month for the 3 rd month in a row.


----------



## sparklestar

Well done everyone on your losses this week


----------



## grovesy

Put my weight back on and not having a good start to the week.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Put my weight back on and not having a good start to the week.


I think we all have these fluctuations, hopefully the week will improve for you and you will be able to report you've lost it again next week!


----------



## grovesy

Well I can hope tomorrow will be better! The dull miserable weather does not help.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

There's been some fluctuations up as high as 108kg but I'm now sitting at 105kg. I'm blaming it on buying new scales


----------



## Ditto

Weight at the end of January 15 stones 6 pounds in Boot's. Less than this time last year.


----------



## Stitch147

I gained 1lb this week. Oh well, get that back off next week.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> I gained 1lb this week. Oh well, get that back off next week.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Another 1lb off this week, seems kinda slow but at least it is steady.


----------



## sparklestar

So cross with myself.  I have managed to put on the whole 6.5lb I lost in January plus more! How on earth have I gained 7lb in a week!? I know I haven't been as good this week and have been really stressed following a hospital appt for my husband, but I am now sat at work so cross with myself! :'-(

Back to it again I guess, I cannot stay this size forever!


----------



## grovesy

sparklestar said:


> So cross with myself.  I have managed to put on the whole 6.5lb I lost in January plus more! How on earth have I gained 7lb in a week!? I know I haven't been as good this week and have been really stressed following a hospital appt for my husband, but I am now sat at work so cross with myself! :'-(
> 
> Back to it again I guess, I cannot stay this size forever!


You are are not alone at not having a good week.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Yesterday I was 104.5, but had a bit of a blowout with smoked sausage and chips, iberico ham, cambazola and oatcakes, beer and red wine some I'm up to 105.5 but damn it was great


----------



## Hazel

Just back from Slimming World - lost 4 lbs this week


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Just back from Slimming World - lost 4 lbs this week


Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Just back from Slimming World - lost 4 lbs this week


Well done.


----------



## grovesy

Well not lost anything this week, did not think I would, but the suprise not put any on either.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit

Grannylorraine said:


> Another 1lb off this week, seems kinda slow but at least it is steady.


A pound a week is great. That's 52lb in 12 months. Just less than 4 stone.


----------



## Stitch147

2lb off this week


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## grainger

I'm down 4lb this year so far. Not going to hit my stone by March aim but will be happy if I can just continue to lose and I'll get there eventually. 
Good work everyone on their weight losses so far!


----------



## grovesy

grainger said:


> I'm down 4lb this year so far. Not going to hit my stone by March aim but will be happy if I can just continue to lose and I'll get there eventually.
> Good work everyone on their weight losses so far!


Well done.


----------



## Manda1

I see a lot of you attend slimming world so just wanted to ask if their diet is low carb and diabetes friendly ?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> 2lb off this week


Well done.


----------



## Ditto

Red days on Slimming World used to be the equivalent of Atkins, hflc but it's all changed now I believe. 

Congrats to those who've lost weight. Kudos.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Down to 103kg today


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## sparklestar

2lb off this week, a day early as off work tomorrow


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done sparklestar.  A 1lb gain for me this week, no idea why, but will get it off next week.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done sparklestar.  A 1lb gain for me this week, no idea why, but will get it off next week.


We sometimes have blips. Just have to say tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Ditto

Well done peoples


----------



## Hazel

At Slimming World this week, lost another 3lbs


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> At Slimming World this week, lost another 3lbs


Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> At Slimming World this week, lost another 3lbs


Well done, that is a great amount.


----------



## Hazel

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done, that is a great amount.



Not too shabby, 10.5 lbs this last 3 weeks,   
Over 6 st gone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Not too shabby, 10.5 lbs this last 3 weeks,
> Over 6 st gone


Hazel that is fantastic I have managed 3lbs in 4 weeks, so I think I may need to go back to Slimming World.  But you are an inspiration losing that much in 3 weeks, and the fantastic 6 st loss overall.


----------



## Hazel

Thsnk you so much - good luck on your weight loss journey


----------



## Janine

Well done all of you  I didn't lose anything this week   The previous two weeks I lost 8lb then 4lb. A tad disappointed as I was reasonably well behaved  this week.


----------



## grovesy

Janine said:


> Well done all of you  I didn't lose anything this week   The previous two weeks I lost 8lb then 4lb. A tad disappointed as I was reasonably well behaved  this week.


That is not bad as you have lost alot in a short time.


----------



## Ditto

You've all lost loads! I'm really impressed. I must pull my finger out...


----------



## grovesy

Managed to lose a little of the weight I put back on a few weeks ago.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Gained 1/2lb this week, not sure why I have gained the last two weeks, but hopefully it will come off again this week.


----------



## grovesy

Oh no, good luck.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm back to 103kgs after a weekend of partying at a friends 50th


----------



## HelenA21

Hi, Well Done with your weight loss efforts everyone!  

I go to Slimming World and since the start of the year I've lost 10lbs according to their scales and 15lbs according to my scales - so pretty pleased with that.  

One of the draw-backs with SW is that it can focus on filling up with carbs, but I keep them quite low and fill up on protein and "speed" foods, which are basically veg and fruit - although I have to watch what fruit I eat.  I'm trying to follow a low_er_ carb diet - 150g a day - rather than a low or very low carb one, and this seems to be working for me.

Still at least another three stone to go - but sure and steady is my motto.  I get weighed at SW on a Monday evening, so will try and update on Tuesdays.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Northerner

HelenA21 said:


> Hi, Well Done with your weight loss efforts everyone!
> 
> I go to Slimming World and since the start of the year I've lost 10lbs according to their scales and 15lbs according to my scales - so pretty pleased with that.
> 
> One of the draw-backs with SW is that it can focus on filling up with carbs, but I keep them quite low and fill up on protein and "speed" foods, which are basically veg and fruit - although I have to watch what fruit I eat.  I'm trying to follow a low_er_ carb diet - 150g a day - rather than a low or very low carb one, and this seems to be working for me.
> 
> Still at least another three stone to go - but sure and steady is my motto.  I get weighed at SW on a Monday evening, so will try and update on Tuesdays.


Well done Helen, you're doing great!  I'm settled on around 150g a day, wouldn't want less, couldn't eat more!


----------



## Janine

Lost 5lb this week .... well happy   makes up for not losing anything last week.


----------



## grovesy

Janine said:


> Lost 5lb this week .... well happy   makes up for not losing anything last week.


Well done.


----------



## Northerner

Janine said:


> Lost 5lb this week .... well happy   makes up for not losing anything last week.


Terrific @Janine! Good work!


----------



## sparklestar

I lost another 1 1/2lb this week


----------



## HelenA21

Janine said:


> Lost 5lb this week .... well happy   makes up for not losing anything last week.


Yay!  That's great!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Hazel

Hello, at SW this morning, lost 5lbs

And

Slimmer of the week


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello, at SW this morning, lost 5lbs
> 
> And
> 
> Slimmer of the week


Yay! Well done Hazel, you are a star!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to lose the rest of the weight I had put on since the New Year. Now to get back to last years lowest.


----------



## HelenA21

Wow! Got weighed last night at SW - lost 4 lbs this week.  So far this is my best loss in one week.  Feeling pleased with that.  BMI now 33.4.  Also 3 cm off my waist since the start of the year.


----------



## HelenA21

Hazel said:


> Hello, at SW this morning, lost 5lbs
> 
> And
> 
> Slimmer of the week


Well Done Hazel!


----------



## Northerner

HelenA21 said:


> Wow! Got weighed last night at SW - lost 4 lbs this week.  So far this is my best loss in one week.  Feeling pleased with that.  BMI now 33.4.  Also 3 cm off my waist since the start of the year.


Excellent progress Helen!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Ditto

It's not my 'official' weigh day but I'm cockahoop because for the first time in four decades I'm in the 14stone range.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

After a week away from home and hotel food I'm down to 102.4kg


----------



## Janine

I've lost 4 lb this week. That's 1 & 1/2 stone in five weeks.


----------



## Northerner

Janine said:


> I've lost 4 lb this week. That's 1 & 1/2 stone in five weeks.


Excellent Janine!  I bet you're really noticing the difference!


----------



## Hazel

Sadly only 0.5 lb off this week at SW

But I had to treat a bad hypo at 1am this morning.

But on the plus side I did get Slimmer of the month, with 12.5 lbs off in February


----------



## grovesy

Well done, on getting slimmer of the month.


----------



## Ditto

Y'all are doing great. I'm stuck, but never mind, I shall just keep at it.


----------



## grovesy

Well a tiny increase for me, not suprising as after having a very active week before, and a very inactive week.


----------



## Stitch147

1/2 lb off this week.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

0.2kg off since 4 weeks. My loss will always be apace with the tortoise. Down is better than up.


----------



## grovesy

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 0.2kg off since 4 weeks. My loss will always be apace with the tortoise. Down is better than up.


Exactly. Well done.


----------



## Ditto

End of month weight 15stones 0.4pounds. 

I'm on a Lifestyle Programme, referred by my doc. If I don't lose weight I'm going to have to have weight loss surgery. Not allowed to weigh until the end of the month now which is awkward as apart from being addicted to food I'm also addicted to weighing. I have a very addictive nature.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

102.9 today but had a good weekend watching the rugby


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi all. My weight in February 2016 was 11st 7lbs. Through diet & exercise alone my weight has plateau'd at 9st 11lbs....so that's a weight loss of 1st 10lbs. I think the problem with me is that I am unable to do strenuous exercise so I pedal away on my exercise bike & do stretching exercises for the waist & overall toning. I won't give up trying to lose more weight tho I can walk short distances.


----------



## Janine

Lost 4lb this week. That's 25lb  off in 6 weeks.


----------



## grovesy

Janine said:


> Lost 4lb this week. That's 25lb  off in 6 weeks.


Well done.


----------



## sparklestar

Lost 2lb this week, re-losing what I had gained last week


----------



## grovesy

Well that is good.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Y'all are doing great. I'm stuck, but never mind, I shall just keep at it.


Yes you keep at it Ditto, you'll get there eventually, just have confidence in yourself that you will. x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

@wirralass Well done, just mix up what you eat to keep your body on its toes, even have a few naughty days (says he sat in the airport with beer and crisps)


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> @wirralass Well done, just mix up what you eat to keep your body on its toes, even have a few naughty days (says he sat in the airport with beer and crisps)


It takes one to know one!  but thanks for the encouragement Anthony. Safe journey home or wherever you are travelling to.


----------



## Wirrallass

Janine said:


> Lost 4lb this week. That's 25lb  off in 6 weeks.


Well done you  keep up the good work x


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well a tiny increase for me, not suprising as after having a very active week before, and a very inactive week.


Slowly but surely Grovesy, you've had a bit of a rough time lately, so plz don't rush it til you feel you're up to it x


----------



## Hazel

After last weeks disappointing half a pound loss - only gone and lost  7lbs this week.

Slimmer of the week, and the basket of fruit.

Have a good week peeps


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> After last weeks disappointing half a pound loss - only gone and lost  7lbs this week.
> 
> Slimmer of the week, and the basket of fruit.
> 
> Have a good week peeps


Well done.


----------



## Ditto

Seven pounds Hazel! That's fabulous. Well done you.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Ditto - 1lb short of 7 stone

But still a long way to go


----------



## Wirrallass

Janine said:


> Lost 4lb this week. That's 25lb  off in 6 weeks.


Excellent Janine x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Thanks Ditto - 1lb short of 7 stone
> 
> But still a long way to go


Gosh Hazel, you are doing so well with your weight loss programme, congrats x


----------



## Hazel

Thank you very much xx


----------



## Ditto

Hazel how much more do you want to lose? I want to lose 7 stone, how long did it take you? 

I'm one step forward and two steps back, but gotta keep going.


----------



## grovesy

Put on a small amount this week as have not been as active not suprised.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Put on a small amount this week as have not been as active not suprised.


It doesn't matter Grovesy, your mind has been preoccupied with other health issues more important, so don't you worry your little head about putting on a bit this week, once you're feeling up to scratch you'll get back into the swing of things on this thread, take care x


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> Hazel how much more do you want to lose? I want to lose 7 stone, how long did it take you?
> 
> I'm one step forward and two steps back, but gotta keep going.



Hi @Ditto , i lost 7 stone before being diagnosed as diabetic, I done this through weight watchers and it took me just under 2 years. Unfortunately some of that has crept back on and now I am slowly getting it off again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Hi @Ditto , i lost 7 stone before being diagnosed as diabetic, I done this through weight watchers and it took me just under 2 years. Unfortunately some of that has crept back on and now I am slowly getting it off again.


Well done Stitch, 7stone is a phenomenal amount of weight to lose, just keep going as you are, you'll reach your target even if it is two steps forward & one step back, Good luck with the next stone x


----------



## HelenA21

Forgot to post last week, but lost 1.5 lb.  This week was 2.5 lb - so it's all still going in the right direction.  There's a tricky phase coming up with Mother's Day, followed by Easter.  Both usually involve a good family meal and get-together, so I'll have to make sure I have a plan for dealing with these occasions.  Managed to avoid Pancake Day, though!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Northerner

HelenA21 said:


> Forgot to post last week, but lost 1.5 lb.  This week was 2.5 lb - so it's all still going in the right direction.  There's a tricky phase coming up with Mother's Day, followed by Easter.  Both usually involve a good family meal and get-together, so I'll have to make sure I have a plan for dealing with these occasions.  Managed to avoid Pancake Day, though!


Well done Helen!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stitch147

Stayed the same this week.


----------



## grovesy

Better than a gain.


----------



## Stitch147

grovesy said:


> Better than a gain.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm down to 101.5kg this week, was hoping to break the 100kg barrier, maybe next week


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Hazel

Ditto said:


> Hazel how much more do you want to lose? I want to lose 7 stone, how long did it take you?
> 
> I'm one step forward and two steps back, but gotta keep going.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Hiya, 8-9 months to lose 7 stone - another 7 or 8 stone.    I would like it all to be off this year, but I think that's a tall order
> 
> Good luck to you - are you part of a slimming group?


----------



## sparklestar

Lost another 2 1/2lb this week  6lb total in the last 4 weeks - moving at last!


----------



## Wirrallass

sparklestar said:


> Lost another 2 1/2lb this week  6lb total in the last 4 weeks - moving at last!


@sparklestar. Wow, 2&1/2lb weight loss, you should be proud of yourself. Well done. Good luck for the next


----------



## grovesy

sparklestar said:


> Lost another 2 1/2lb this week  6lb total in the last 4 weeks - moving at last!


Well done.


----------



## Stitch147

Well done Sparklestar


----------



## grovesy

Slight loss for me.


----------



## RobK

Started a diet and excercise a week ago and managed to shift 2.5kg in that time so well please, Just got to keep at it now an get rid of a lot of my 118kg bulk !


----------



## sparklestar

Maintained this week.  Quite ok with that after a naughty weekend and huge slice of chocolate fudge birthday cake (I asked for a 'slither' and got something enormous!).

No weigh in for 2 weeks now though as off work for the week next week.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Still loitering at 100.4kg and it's starting to annoy me, I'm even thinking about shaving my entire body just to get back to double digits


----------



## grovesy

Maintain is better than a gain.


----------



## Hazel

Only 1.5 pounds off today

note to self - must try harder


----------



## grovesy

Don't be tough on your self that is a good loss. Well done.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Just jumped on the scales and whoop whoop 99.7kg, I'm going to celebrate with a 1kg steak, 500grms of chips and 18 cans of beer


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Still in double digits, 99.3kg for me this morning


----------



## grovesy

l lost nearly a kilo.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> l lost nearly a kilo.


Well done @grovesy!


----------



## grovesy

Thank you.


----------



## Magarnett

Diagnosed December 1st weight loss 24lbs previously did lighterlife lost 12lb first week then 3-4lbs on average lost 5stones put it back on in 6 months. I  decided to try healthy eating and gradually 1lb or 2 occasionally the difference is in my attitude I realised that previously I lost weight quickly and my goal was to be able to eat as much as I wanted as soon as possible. Where as now I have accepted that I have to find a way to eat moderately but healthily for the rest of my life.I have seen that slim people control their portion size which I am now doing. I know it's going to take much longer to lose weight but as long as I am controlling my blood sugar levels that's fine.Type 2 diabetes diagnosis was a real shock and I feel I have had an epiphany because of it.


----------



## RobK

Another 2kg for me this week, Feeling so much better for it!


----------



## Hazel

I skipped fat club this morning - will be back next week


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I was 99.3kg today


----------



## grovesy

Another nearly kg down for me.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Another nearly kg down for me.


Well done @grovesy!


----------



## Wirrallass

@grovesy 
and another well done from moi!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Well done @grovesy!





wirralass said:


> @grovesy
> and another well done from moi!


Thank you. It is all the getting out in the garden. Still not back to my lowest of last year yet.


----------



## Hazel

Hi peeps - received a text earlier from my Slimming World consultant sayoing I got the Slimmer of the Month for March on Saturday, I had a day off.

That is definitely the 4th, possibly the 5th month in a row.

I WILL succeed


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Hi peeps - received a text earlier from my Slimming World consultant sayoing I got the Slimmer of the Month for March on Saturday, I had a day off.
> 
> That is definitely the 4th, possibly the 5th month in a row.
> 
> I WILL succeed


WOW  You will indeed Hazel -that's what happens wen you're (or anyone) is in a positive frame of mind - keep up the good work x


----------



## Hazel

Thank you very much


----------



## Northerner

Wondering how @Katieb is doing, haven't heard from her for a while? Hope all is OK Katie


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Down to 99.0kgs


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Down to 99.0kgs


Great guns Anthony!!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

98.4kgs this morning


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done on all your loses.  Sorry I have been MIA for a few weeks as I could not find the scales after my house move.  I have managed to lose 3lbs but that has taken 5 weeks, but it is at least a step in the right direction because I had started to put on before I moved.  The main thing is my clothes are feeling looser, and I managed to get a top on that I bought last summer and it was too tight to wear.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done on all your loses.  Sorry I have been MIA for a few weeks as I could not find the scales after my house move.  I have managed to lose 3lbs but that has taken 5 weeks, but it is at least a step in the right direction because I had started to put on before I moved.  The main thing is my clothes are feeling looser, and I managed to get a top on that I bought last summer and it was too tight to wear.


Some loss is better than nothing. Good that your clothes are feeling looser.


----------



## Hazel

Hangs head in shame ' major gain.


Could so easily chuck in the towel - but went back faced the music and please.God can do better


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hangs head in shame ' major gain.
> 
> 
> Could so easily chuck in the towel - but went back faced the music and please.God can do better


You know you can do it Hazel, well done for going back, I'm sure everyone is very supportive of you!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hangs head in shame ' major gain.
> 
> 
> Could so easily chuck in the towel - but went back faced the music and please.God can do better



Knowing you Hazel, this will just make you more determined! It's a minor blip and nothing to de-rail you. Could be water retention or another issue. Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Hazel

Thank you both xxx


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hangs head in shame ' major gain.
> 
> 
> Could so easily chuck in the towel - but went back faced the music and please.God can do better


Oh no at least you went back.


----------



## goosey

Ooooo im new here just signed up today after being diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and straight on metformin  so joined up SW a week last thurs as i am a fatty  , weighed in last thurs and had lost a massive 9 1/2lb


----------



## grovesy

Static this week, better than a gain!


----------



## Northerner

I'm beginning to think my scales are broken. Not that I need to lose any more weight, but in the last 6 weeks I have been 138.4 lbs,138.8 lbs,138.8 lbs,140.4 lbs (when I was poorly, no running), 138.4 lbs and this week...138.4 lbs!  Remarkably stable!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I'm beginning to think my scales are broken. Not that I need to lose any more weight, but in the last 6 weeks I have been 138.4 lbs,138.8 lbs,138.8 lbs,140.4 lbs (when I was poorly, no running), 138.4 lbs and this week...138.4 lbs!  Remarkably stable!


I can't blame the scales though despite my tracker saying i only did 164 minutes of activity last week. I actually did do a few  of long walks and lots of gardening most days. Other half uses the scales too.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Still 98.4kg I'm happy with that after the weekend


----------



## HelenA21

Hello all you weight losers! It's hard work to keep motivated and on track, but I've managed to lose 7lb since I last posted on March 7th, so it's still going in the right direction.  Keep at it, everyone.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done Helen.  I have lost 2lb this week, but I am hoping that is not all down to the Metformin effects I have had this week.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done Helen.  I have lost 2lb this week, but I am hoping that is not all down to the Metformin effects I have had this week.


I must be one of the lucky ones Metformin not affected me , I also lost 2lb this week, just come back from slimming, i managed to do my blood this morning and has gone down too 6.5 so happy with that as wasnt fast, but i have been struggling getting blood when testing


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Thanks so thats 11.5 lbs in 2 weeks well chuffed


----------



## Ditto

I'm a disgrace! Have put pounds on! I'm trying SlimFast...will keep you posted.


----------



## Grannylorraine

goosey said:


> Thanks so thats 11.5 lbs in 2 weeks well chuffed


Well done that is fantatic.


----------



## sparklestar

2.5lb off for me this week


----------



## grovesy

sparklestar said:


> 2.5lb off for me this week


Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

sparklestar said:


> 2.5lb off for me this week


Well done.


----------



## goosey

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done that is fantatic.


Thankyou, im hoping for my stone next week  Had my letter for DESMOND and eye screening today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Down again, 97.9 this morning


----------



## grovesy

well done.


----------



## goosey

Well done everyone with a loss


----------



## sparklestar

Well done all on your losses this week.  I have made the decision to join Slimming World with my soon to be sister in law on Thursday in the hope of finding a way to lose consistently rather than lose a bit-gain it back-lose it again. 

It will be 2 weeks before I post another (hopefully) loss, will keep up with all your progress in the mean time


----------



## Northerner

sparklestar said:


> Well done all on your losses this week.  I have made the decision to join Slimming World with my soon to be sister in law on Thursday in the hope of finding a way to lose consistently rather than lose a bit-gain it back-lose it again.
> 
> It will be 2 weeks before I post another (hopefully) loss, will keep up with all your progress in the mean time


Hope the wedding goes well!


----------



## grovesy

A gain for me this week of 1/2 kilo.


----------



## Ditto

I've gained half a stone on my latest bender. I'll soon get it off though with the Atkins...starting today. Feel better already.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stayed the same this week.  Got to admit I was a little disappointed.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Stayed the same this week.  Got to admit I was a little disappointed.


Better than a gain.


----------



## goosey

3 1/2 lb off for me


----------



## RobK

First month of the diet and have managed to lose just over 13 pounds (Exactly 6kg in new money), Really pleased with it and although its been hard at times I'm feeling so much better for it already.


----------



## grovesy

Well done both of you.


----------



## Janine

3lb off for me this week. A total of 38lbs in 12 weeks. 
Anxious about easter.!!! I hope i don't lose control.   Lol.
 If i am reckless then I need to get back on track swiftly.


----------



## goosey

Janine said:


> 3lb off for me this week. A total of 38lbs in 12 weeks.
> Anxious about easter.!!! I hope i don't lose control.   Lol.
> If i am reckless then I need to get back on track swiftly.


Well done 
I have not had a piece of choc or sweets since diagnosed which is a miracle in itself  you will be ok


----------



## grovesy

Janine said:


> 3lb off for me this week. A total of 38lbs in 12 weeks.
> Anxious about easter.!!! I hope i don't lose control.   Lol.
> If i am reckless then I need to get back on track swiftly.


Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

Hi,I really need this group! After a stroke Nov 2013,a TKR Nov 2014,a totally unexpected hysterectomy Nov 2015,and the other knee replaced Nov 2016,(November is my jinx month!lol),plus best part of two years housebound from crippling arthritis,lack of exercise,medication and comfort eating for depression after the loss of my sister Jan 2nd,by the end of Feb 2017 my weight had spiralled disastrously - and I was heavy to start with.Putting on 40 pounds led to a vicious circle. More weight more pain for my knees,less mobility,more weight gain,rinse and repeat.Then after that knee op I had a bad recovery and could only hobble around the house on a stick. No cooking for two months,eating chinese takeaways and fish and chips,lots of bread, a huge number of packets of biscuits(not something usual for me) and worst of all,cola,about a litre a day sometimes. Christmas,of course,with all those boxes of chocs,and copious alcohol.Then my birthday in January,more chocs,and a spate of family occasions,plus Mother's Day,more chocs.:0(
Shaking off my depression,in March I made somewhat unco-ordinated efforts to cut out the sweet stuff,though not dieting,and lost 9lbs with fair ease.From the beginning of April the knee wound became less painful,I can now managed 10-15 minutes walking! I was so optimistic that things were on the up.
So getting unexpectedly hit with the news of diabetes on April 4th was a real shocker,I have been in a daze really,and only lost a pound in the last 12 days.
Now getting over my shock,and I have about 10 weeks grace before seeing the nurse again. My HbA1c,covering Dec-Feb,my most catastrophic period, showed up as 49.and apparently ''normal levels'' are 42-45. Another couple of months for my yearly check would probably showed up normal,but that's typical of my luck! lol.
I will open a thread to keep track of my progress.Today I am totally relaxing with family,while avoiding sugar,then I start fresh what is probably going to be a new life with new pressures and problems.Since I was about to overcome the old ones,had to find something new to worry about!


----------



## grovesy

A pound loss is better than no loss..


----------



## grovesy

Lost 200 grams this week.


----------



## Dollypolly

My weigh in is a Wednesday and I lost last week 4.2lbs in total I've lost 1.5stone since Feb 
I've also reduced my waist from 39 to 31.5.
I have a hen do this weekend coming eeekkk so hopefully won't do too much damage.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Northerner

Dollypolly said:


> My weigh in is a Wednesday and I lost last week 4.2lbs in total I've lost 1.5stone since Feb
> I've also reduced my waist from 39 to 31.5.
> I have a hen do this weekend coming eeekkk so hopefully won't do too much damage.


That's terrific Dolly!  We'll have to start calling you Miss Wasp Waist!


----------



## Dollypolly

Northerner said:


> That's terrific Dolly!  We'll have to start calling you Miss Wasp Waist!



I'm pleased with the reduction in the waist department as the nursy was being a shall we say an idiot over it and my weight too boot in Feb not well done over your weight loss, oh you've got loads more to shed when I in fact don't. 
I was more concerned over blood sugar numbers though and this has been a nice side effect to that. Roll on review day I'm now not dreading it regardless if it's A.


----------



## Hazel

I have fallen off the wagon - well and truly, with a HUGE gain

I bit the bullet and went back to class on Saturday to face the music.

What  wonderful group of people who were so very supportive.   So, back to the grind - spend a fortune stocking the fridge with 'good' food - so best be good

All the best everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I have fallen off the wagon - well and truly, with a HUGE gain
> 
> I bit the bullet and went back to class on Saturday to face the music.
> 
> What  wonderful group of people who were so very supportive.   So, back to the grind - spend a fortune stocking the fridge with 'good' food - so best be good
> 
> All the best everyone


Well done for facing up to it Hazel  I think everyone stumbles every now and again with these things, but you know the benefits that await, so good luck, I hope you get back to where you were


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> I have fallen off the wagon - well and truly, with a HUGE gain
> 
> I bit the bullet and went back to class on Saturday to face the music.
> 
> What  wonderful group of people who were so very supportive.   So, back to the grind - spend a fortune stocking the fridge with 'good' food - so best be good
> 
> All the best everyone


Hope you can get back to it.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks guys


----------



## Dusty48

Weight loss Mar 1- April 16 = 11.25lbs
Starting my 3 prong action plan today - diet,weight training,and walking.
Diet:  Starting slowly,implementing simple things first,e.g no pastry,biscuits,sugar etc.I need to get my head around an eating plan. I always used Slimming World Green plan in the past to lose weight,but I ate huge amounts of carbs,cutting out fats almost entirely, LCHF stands everything I believed in on its head,so I am wincing at examples of the diet lol.Tomorrow will do a grocery shop,lots of protein and veg,but much less fruit. The nurse told me to cut down from my usual 6-7 pieces of fruit a day to only 3 . I am eyeing my overloaded fruit bowl very disconsolately. Will have to step up the veggies instead!
Weight Training:  For several years I have been been housebound with numerous health issues,including a stroke and a hysterectomy. Crippled by arthritis I have done no exercise,and I am sure my muscles have completely atrophied.I'm a total weakling who finds it difficult even to get up out of the chair  lol.I am going to do some strength exercises 3 times a week,starting extremely slowly. I got weights and even the cast iron dumbell bar alone weighs 1.5 kg,just about the level for my pitiful arm muscles.So I will start with that without weights lol.Only very short session,with basic curls,presses and lateral raises. Ooh,dont I sound like the complete weightlifter,even though that is almost my entire fund of knowledge in the arcane topic.
Walking: My knees were so bad that for the last 3 years I was on two sticks even indoors. I have seen me literally crying with pain just cooking the meals. Now,nearly 5 months after my second knee being replaced,with a very rough and slow recovery I am down to one stick,and have been able to go for short walks for the last week.I am doing 2 15 minute walks 4 days a week,slowly increasing the distance,though the speed is still pitiful,a 40 minute mile. But I am improving,should do better in time.
At least I have got the weights and walking in place,so I need to concentrate on the food. I have 10 weeks to get my HbA1c down from 49 to the normal 45 if I am to keep out of the clutches of the docs.Can but try.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Hazel

I am on SW Red - had lost 7 stone and still to lose a lot more.   I eat bucket loads of fruit and by Hba1c  is 37 (5.5%)

Forget what the dietician says - SW rocks!!!!


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> I am on SW Red - had lost 7 stone and still to lose a lot more.   I eat bucket loads of fruit and by Hba1c  is 37 (5.5%)
> 
> Forget what the dietician says - SW rocks!!!!


I'm on SW too and lost 1st 1lb in 3 weeks  i eat very few carbs, tonnes of f&v , my BG seems ok when i can get blood


----------



## goosey

Good luck Dusty


----------



## Dusty48

Thanks,Hazel and Goosey, for your encouragement.
Yesterday walked outside of the town for the first time in 5 years!.It was wonderful to walk over the noisy motorway bridge,pass by the trees planted to attempt to mute the cacophony and then see rolling country before me. The rapeseed crop was blinding yellow,the sky so blue it was a real tonic. Found myself walking further than I intended,so walking back was a bit wobbly but it did me good! lol. Some changes,the wheatfield on the left has gone,replaced by planted trees,now about 10 feet high,but old familiar landmarks such as the ancient stile are there. Off to the right a path that follows field edges meanders off. I yearned to follow it! It provides a circle of about 3 miles,I regularly used to do that in about an hour,my favourite walk. Yesterday I walked 3090 steps,0.97 miles,took 34 minutes
.A week ago I could only manage 1800 steps and it took 25 minutes,so its real progress 
Off to town today to buy trainers/walking shoes,got to take care of my feet!


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Thanks,Hazel and Goosey, for your encouragement.
> Yesterday walked outside of the town for the first time in 5 years!.It was wonderful to walk over the noisy motorway bridge,pass by the trees planted to attempt to mute the cacophony and then see rolling country before me. The rapeseed crop was blinding yellow,the sky so blue it was a real tonic. Found myself walking further than I intended,so walking back was a bit wobbly but it did me good! lol. Some changes,the wheatfield on the left has gone,replaced by planted trees,now about 10 feet high,but old familiar landmarks such as the ancient stile are there. Off to the right a path that follows field edges meanders off. I yearned to follow it! It provides a circle of about 3 miles,I regularly used to do that in about an hour,my favourite walk. Yesterday I walked 3090 steps,0.97 miles,took 34 minutes
> .A week ago I could only manage 1800 steps and it took 25 minutes,so its real progress
> Off to town today to buy trainers/walking shoes,got to take care of my feet!


Well done, just dont over do it to start with


----------



## RobK

Another 2.2kg loss for me this week down to 108.9 my lowest for 20 years so really happy.


----------



## grovesy

RobK said:


> Another 2.2kg loss for me this week down to 108.9 my lowest for 20 years so really happy.


Well done.


----------



## goosey

Well done on the losses everyone
I have fat club later  so will be back with an update, as i have been so good i am expecting a loss, i have lost 1 stone 1lb in 3 weeks


----------



## goosey

Well, grrrrrrrrrrrrr i stayed the same yet have been really good


----------



## grovesy

goosey said:


> Well, grrrrrrrrrrrrr i stayed the same yet have been really good


Stable is not too bad.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Stable is not too bad.


Thanks i know and i have lost 1st1lb now in 4 weeks just annyoing when i have been good


----------



## sparklestar

I had my first weigh in tonight after joining slimming world last week, and I have lost 6lb in that week! 

Will definitely get my first 1/2 stone award next week, woohoo!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Dollypolly

I lost 200g this week


----------



## Northerner

sparklestar said:


> I had my first weigh in tonight after joining slimming world last week, and I have lost 6lb in that week!
> 
> Will definitely get my first 1/2 stone award next week, woohoo!


Brilliant! Well done @sparklestar!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I've been fluctuating over the last week, but today I'm 97.4kgs


----------



## goosey

sparklestar said:


> I had my first weigh in tonight after joining slimming world last week, and I have lost 6lb in that week!
> 
> Will definitely get my first 1/2 stone award next week, woohoo!


 well done


----------



## goosey

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I've been fluctuating over the last week, but today I'm 97.4kgs


Thought that said flatulating


----------



## Wirrallass

goosey said:


> Thought that said flatulating


Well as long as A's not lactating that's the main thing!
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Well as long as A's not lactating that's the main thing!
> WL



What's wrong with men that wear bras?


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> What's wrong with men that wear bras?


I doubled up with laughter when I read that  - and whatever takes your fancy!! It takes all sorts


----------



## Wirrallass

Dusty48 said:


> Weight loss Mar 1- April 16 = 11.25lbs
> Starting my 3 prong action plan today - diet,weight training,and walking.
> Diet:  Starting slowly,implementing simple things first,e.g no pastry,biscuits,sugar etc.I need to get my head around an eating plan. I always used Slimming World Green plan in the past to lose weight,but I ate huge amounts of carbs,cutting out fats almost entirely, LCHF stands everything I believed in on its head,so I am wincing at examples of the diet lol.Tomorrow will do a grocery shop,lots of protein and veg,but much less fruit. The nurse told me to cut down from my usual 6-7 pieces of fruit a day to only 3 . I am eyeing my overloaded fruit bowl very disconsolately. Will have to step up the veggies instead!
> Weight Training:  For several years I have been been housebound with numerous health issues,including a stroke and a hysterectomy. Crippled by arthritis I have done no exercise,and I am sure my muscles have completely atrophied.I'm a total weakling who finds it difficult even to get up out of the chair  lol.I am going to do some strength exercises 3 times a week,starting extremely slowly. I got weights and even the cast iron dumbell bar alone weighs 1.5 kg,just about the level for my pitiful arm muscles.So I will start with that without weights lol.Only very short session,with basic curls,presses and lateral raises. Ooh,dont I sound like the complete weightlifter,even though that is almost my entire fund of knowledge in the arcane topic.
> Walking: My knees were so bad that for the last 3 years I was on two sticks even indoors. I have seen me literally crying with pain just cooking the meals. Now,nearly 5 months after my second knee being replaced,with a very rough and slow recovery I am down to one stick,and have been able to go for short walks for the last week.I am doing 2 15 minute walks 4 days a week,slowly increasing the distance,though the speed is still pitiful,a 40 minute mile. But I am improving,should do better in time.
> At least I have got the weights and walking in place,so I need to concentrate on the food. I have 10 weeks to get my HbA1c down from 49 to the normal 45 if I am to keep out of the clutches of the docs.Can but try.
> Wish me luck.


Sending lots of Good luck your way Dusty
WL


----------



## grovesy

Well I have lost a kilo this week. Feeling pleased as I am lowest I have been this year.


----------



## Ditto

Excellent, well done, but what's a kilo in old money?


----------



## grovesy

About 2 pounds.


----------



## Ditto

2 pounds is perfect, if I can lose 2 pounds a week from now till Christmas...best prezzie ever...I'll be 10 stone and very very happy.  Mind you I'd have to get 4 pounds off this week due to putting on 8 pounds on an Easter bender.


----------



## Dusty48

Hi people! Had a frustrating week,as my computer got damaged last Tuesday,and I couldnt access anything online,so I was a bit in the dark! I have now got a new keyboard,so its all systems go! 
I lost 3lb.!!!
Hopefully now I can get info, might get settled in. I am thinking of joining Slimming World for support.
My first goal is to get my BMI out of the morbidly obese category.I started out 1st March at a BMI of 40,weight 112kg.I started on here for the challenge last week at BMI 38.8,weight 108.2kg.and at the end of my first week my BMI is 37.8,106.7kg - total; loss about a stone old money..
I wasnt told when I had my hysterctomy over a year ago that the average person puts on 25lbs! EEK! Thats just about spot on .Here's hoping with new knees,leading to more exercise, and a LCHF diet, I can lose that unexpected gain,and control my diabetes.


----------



## Hazel

Hiya chums - I am sooooo struggling right now.    As you know, for months I have been consistently losing weight, with ease.

Well, no longer, hit the proverbial brick wall.

Must REALLY try harder


----------



## grovesy

Dusty48 said:


> Hi people! Had a frustrating week,as my computer got damaged last Tuesday,and I couldnt access anything online,so I was a bit in the dark! I have now got a new keyboard,so its all systems go!
> I lost 3lb.!!!
> Hopefully now I can get info, might get settled in. I am thinking of joining Slimming World for support.
> My first goal is to get my BMI out of the morbidly obese category.I started out 1st March at a BMI of 40,weight 112kg.I started on here for the challenge last week at BMI 38.8,weight 108.2kg.and at the end of my first week my BMI is 37.8,106.7kg - total; loss about a stone old money..
> I wasnt told when I had my hysterctomy over a year ago that the average person puts on 25lbs! EEK! Thats just about spot on .Here's hoping with new knees,leading to more exercise, and a LCHF diet, I can lose that unexpected gain,and control my diabetes.


Well done.


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hiya chums - I am sooooo struggling right now.    As you know, for months I have been consistently losing weight, with ease.
> 
> Well, no longer, hit the proverbial brick wall.
> 
> Must REALLY try harder


Sorry to hear you are struggling. 
Hope you can get through the brick wall soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks  - well done to all those who have achieved weight losses to date.
Can I join in  - I need to lose more weight. 
In February 2016 I weighed 11st 7lbs.
I gradually lost weight but around December 2016 my weight plateaued at 9st11lbs - with a total loss of 1st 10lbs.
I've lost 2 or 3 lbs since but then gained it again  I'm finding it difficult to shed any more weight.
So I'm thinking of joining Slimming World  - my DSN at the time of my dx in April last year said she would refer me to SW as it works with Diabetics but i didnt follow her up on this. I wish I had. So all I need to do now is locate the nearest SW group and enrol........*My target weight is 9stone.
Keep up the good work folks and take care.
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hi folks  - well done to all those who have achieved weight losses to date.
> Can I join in  - I need to lose more weight.
> In February 2016 I weighed 11st 7lbs.
> I gradually lost weight but around December 2016 my weight plateaued at 9st11lbs - with a total loss of 1st 10lbs.
> I've lost 2 or 3 lbs since but then gained it again  I'm finding it difficult to shed any more weight.
> So I'm thinking of joining Slimming World  - my DSN at the time of my dx in April last year said she would refer me to SW as it works with Diabetics but i didnt follow her up on this. I wish I had. So all I need to do now is locate the nearest SW group and enrol........*My target weight is 9stone.
> Keep up the good work folks and take care.
> WL


You need to talk to @Hazel - she has had tremendous success with SW  

It's interesting to see your weight loss - I was also around 11st 7lbs in January 2016, then plateaued at 9st 11lbs for the past 3-4 months! In my case, I don't need to lose any more, so I won't be joining you at SW  Actually, I lost 4 lbs running the half marathon - chiefly, but not entirely, dehydration.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> You need to talk to @Hazel - she has had tremendous success with SW
> 
> It's interesting to see your weight loss - I was also around 11st 7lbs in January 2016, then plateaued at 9st 11lbs for the past 3-4 months! In my case, I don't need to lose any more, so I won't be joining you at SW  Actually, I lost 4 lbs running the half marathon - chiefly, but not entirely, dehydration.


I recognise that the trouble with me is not enough exercise  - ok I pedal away on my exercise bike but that isn't sufficient really  - the farthest I've walked is 1 mile  - 1/2 mile to the local shopping centre - & 1/2 back but not on a regular basis  - not including 1hr walking around the shops.

Time wise  - the longest I've walked is 2 & 1/2 hours but not briskly  - then I suffer with horrendous low back pain & aching the following days 

I've had ongoing physio on my back over the years the last sessions being 6 months -  was given a personal programme of exercises to follow which if I'm honest I don't practice on a daily basis which I should  - so I've a lot of changes to make. I feel stronger now since my op  - but admit it's the motivation that's lacking here  - and perhaps an aim too (Will have a little think about this).
Not up to running a half marathon Northie - yet  - nor even a quarter of a marathon but miracles never ceases to wonder  ha!
WL x


----------



## Dollypolly

I've put on this week 2.6lbs to be exact but I was downing them sweet cocktails at my daughters hen do oops. 

Back to it now and to get them blood sugars down too 

@Hazel have you tried any changes to your exercise as I find if I change that I lose again. It's the keep the brain guessing what your up too sort of thing or so I was told.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done to those that have had great losses this week.  I have lost 2lb this week, which seems to be a pattern lose 2lb, stay the same for a couple of weeks, then lose 2lb.  But very slowly the weight is coming off.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

sparklestar said:


> I had my first weigh in tonight after joining slimming world last week, and I have lost 6lb in that week!
> 
> Will definitely get my first 1/2 stone award next week, woohoo!


Well done,sparklestar.I joined Slimming World on 25th,but I am all at sea at the moment mixing up LCHF with SWs Extra Easy,two very different systems! lol. Then of course Mr Dusty insists on sticking to his regular meals,and its all a mess trying to adjust for me,or cooking something different for myself! No loss so far for me,but of course I have been doing low carb for the last 6 weeks,losing a stone,so adding carbs is probably bloating me up a bit.Hopefully I'll adjust soon Then too I've probably lost all that easy weight you ditch at the start of a diet,a lot of water,so I'll be lucky to lose a pound,which looks pretty poor for a first week (last time on SW I lost 7lb first week). I really want to lose 2lb a week if possible,so as to show a good loss and maybe a reduction from my 49mmol level.at the end of 10 weeks.Better get stuck in trying to understand the SW handbook  .


----------



## Ditto

I'm gaining rather than losing but feeling very gung ho. Still have my goal of ten stone for Christmas.


----------



## goosey

Not caught up as been on holiday, i usually go SW thurs, so went this morning instead to find out what damage i had done but instead its  -2lb yipeeeee


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Well done.


Thanks was chuffed, or am chuffed should i say


----------



## grovesy

Lost another 600 grams ( just over a pound) this week.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Lost another 600 grams ( just over a pound) this week.


Well done


----------



## grovesy

Thank you.


----------



## Dusty48

Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April  - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI 
SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss  3.5 lbs
total :1st 3.5lb BMI - 37.28
Really pleased with this,as I lost nothing the first 4 days. I'm sure that was because of changing over from LCHF,I was filling up all those glycogen stores! lol.
Walking plan is going well,I can walk about a mile now. After 3 years housebound that is such a pleasure and a thrill.If only we could get some decent weather. Yesterday my face was like ice when I got home,and I was wearing gloves,it felt like January out in the countryside. lol.


----------



## grovesy

Dusty48 said:


> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April  - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss  3.5 lbs
> total :1st 3.5lb BMI - 37.28
> Really pleased with this,as I lost nothing the first 4 days. I'm sure that was because of changing over from LCHF,I was filling up all those glycogen stores! lol.
> Walking plan is going well,I can walk about a mile now. After 3 years housebound that is such a pleasure and a thrill.If only we could get some decent weather. Yesterday my face was like ice when I got home,and I was wearing gloves,it felt like January out in the countryside. lol.


Well done.


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April  - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss  3.5 lbs
> total :1st 3.5lb BMI - 37.28
> Really pleased with this,as I lost nothing the first 4 days. I'm sure that was because of changing over from LCHF,I was filling up all those glycogen stores! lol.
> Walking plan is going well,I can walk about a mile now. After 3 years housebound that is such a pleasure and a thrill.If only we could get some decent weather. Yesterday my face was like ice when I got home,and I was wearing gloves,it felt like January out in the countryside. lol.


That's great news Dusty  Really good that you are able to get out and about - makes such a difference!  Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Dollypolly

Ok folks I've lost this week as I went up to 10st 12lbs. I'm now 10st 9lbs. I can maintain at this weight but I want another 4lbs off and then that's me into maintenance.  

I've also taken my measurements again and I'm now at the NHS guidelines for my waist at 31.5 inches 

Where that number came from I don't know but it's what they want you to achieve in women?? God knows why as we are all different in shape and size. 


@Dusty48 your doing brilliantly.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone on your weight loss this year. I hope to join you soon


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April  - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss  3.5 lbs
> total :1st 3.5lb BMI - 37.28
> Really pleased with this,as I lost nothing the first 4 days. I'm sure that was because of changing over from LCHF,I was filling up all those glycogen stores! lol.
> Walking plan is going well,I can walk about a mile now. After 3 years housebound that is such a pleasure and a thrill.If only we could get some decent weather. Yesterday my face was like ice when I got home,and I was wearing gloves,it felt like January out in the countryside. lol.


Well done, my weigh in day again tomorrow but its a short week for me as was weighed sat


----------



## RobK

After a steady drop in weight over the past month I did my weekly weigh today (Week 8) and have gone up by 0.3k ! Not changed the diet and been doing a lot more excercise so not sure why the rise, Does the amount of weight you lose level out after the initial drop when starting a diet? Sorry cant work in stones and pounds


----------



## grovesy

RobK said:


> After a steady drop in weight over the past month I did my weekly weigh today (Week 8) and have gone up by 0.3k ! Not changed the diet and been doing a lot more excercise so not sure why the rise, Does the amount of weight you lose level out after the initial drop when starting a diet? Sorry cant work in stones and pounds


Lots of people do find that weight loss rate does vary, and some people plateau too.


----------



## RobK

grovesy said:


> Lots of people do find that weight loss rate does vary, and some people plateau too.



Thanks Grovesy, Thats probably the answer although I did put it down to the huge fresh cream chocolate profiteroles I saw in the supermarket yesterday and devoured, Alas only in my dreams


----------



## goosey

Short week for weigh in as was away last week so got weighed sat and today as this is my class day and to say chuffed is an understatement 3 1/2lb total loss 1 stone 6 1/2 lb in 6 weeks and i was also slimmer of the week


----------



## RobK

goosey said:


> Short week for weigh in as was away last week so got weighed sat and today as this is my class day and to say chuffed is an understatement 3 1/2lb total loss 1 stone 6 1/2 lb in 6 weeks and i was also slimmer of the week



Excellent and well done!


----------



## goosey

Thankyou


----------



## grovesy

goosey said:


> Short week for weigh in as was away last week so got weighed sat and today as this is my class day and to say chuffed is an understatement 3 1/2lb total loss 1 stone 6 1/2 lb in 6 weeks and i was also slimmer of the week


Well done.


----------



## goosey

Thanks


----------



## Grannylorraine

Gained a massive 3lbs this week, after having a stomach bug.  It must have been the bread I have been eating for the last couple of days.  Feeling fine now so back to normal eating.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## goosey

Grannylorraine said:


> Gained a massive 3lbs this week, after having a stomach bug.  It must have been the bread I have been eating for the last couple of days.  Feeling fine now so back to normal eating.


Sorry to hear you have been unwell, hope you are better now


----------



## grovesy

Another 400 grams(nearly 1lb) loss for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Well done to those who have lost weight, however little  - and if you've gained then don't be too hard on yourself - this happens  - hope you'll soon get back into your regular routine again soon. 
I've lost 3lbs bringing my weight down to 9st 9lb from 9st 12lbs so I'm a happy bunny Take care x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well done.


Thank you grovesy x
WL


----------



## Dusty48

.
Lost 1.5 lbs at my second SW week.,Shocking week,I got lots of sweet stuff the grandkids and family,who ended going off somewhere for the weekend,and I was left,with a lot of chocolate cake and no willpower! lol. Too distracted with family issues to settle down in a proper eating plan this week,so everything was a disaster. Also my knee got twisted had to go back on the extra strong painkillers for 3 days, which bloat me up and bung me up. 
Couldnt go for my walks,and the weather was atrocious anyway,so I had cabin fever and just snacked out of sheer boredom.So I suppose 1.5 lbs was good in the circumstances
Oh well,start a new week tomorrow. Must sit and plan meals and rearrange my normal shopping list to include healthy snacks! Want to lose 2 lbs next week to get my half stone award. 
STATS SO FAR;
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone. Total to date - 1 stone 5 lbs
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs -  BMI 37.28 BMI
(week 2 weigh in 9thMay) loss 1.5 lbs  total 5 lb - BMI 36.96


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dusty48 said:


> .
> Lost 1.5 lbs at my second SW week.,Shocking week,I got lots of sweet stuff the grandkids and family,who ended going off somewhere for the weekend,and I was left,with a lot of chocolate cake and no willpower! lol. Too distracted with family issues to settle down in a proper eating plan this week,so everything was a disaster. Also my knee got twisted had to go back on the extra strong painkillers for 3 days, which bloat me up and bung me up.
> Couldnt go for my walks,and the weather was atrocious anyway,so I had cabin fever and just snacked out of sheer boredom.So I suppose 1.5 lbs was good in the circumstances
> Oh well,start a new week tomorrow. Must sit and plan meals and rearrange my normal shopping list to include healthy snacks! Want to lose 2 lbs next week to get my half stone award.
> STATS SO FAR;
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone. Total to date - 1 stone 5 lbs
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs -  BMI 37.28 BMI
> (week 2 weigh in 9thMay) loss 1.5 lbs  total 5 lb - BMI 36.96


Well done Dusty48 on your 1.5lbs loss - baby steps then you'll see results  - losing weight is challenging and not easy for some so try not to worry at this stage  - tomorrow is the start of another day, good luck x
WL


----------



## RobK

Its a loss for me this week from 108.1 to 107.4, Heading in the right direction.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Its a loss for me this week from 108.1 to 107.4, Heading in the right direction.


You sure are Rob  - good on you x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

A loss for me too 300g this week doesn't seem a lot but it's nearly a pound so I'm pleased with that


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> A loss for me too 300g this week doesn't seem a lot but it's nearly a pound so I'm pleased with that


Oh well done Dollypolly  - you're slowly shifting it little by little x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done to everyone that has lost weight this week.  I managed 1lb off, so better than nothing.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done to everyone that has lost weight this week.  I managed 1lb off, so better than nothing.


Hey Lorraine 1lb loss excellent after being poorly  - only 2lb to lose to get back to where you were at prior to that  - you'll do it easy peasy good luck hun x
WL


----------



## goosey

Well done everyone on the weight loss, i lost 3lb this week, was slimmer of the week in group  now 1 stone 91/2lb in 7 weeks


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Weight has been up and down since I've spent more time in hotels than I have at home, this morning I'm 98.7 technically up a 1kg since the last weigh in


----------



## goosey

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Weight has been up and down since I've spent more time in hotels than I have at home, this morning I'm 98.7 technically up a 1kg since the last weigh in


You will soon shift that


----------



## grovesy

A 2 kg gain for me.


----------



## Dusty48

I weighed in a pound less this week.
I know it was more actually,but I have been on my arthritis meds this week,and they make me swell up. 4 or 5 days ago I could remove my rings,now I cant get them over the knuckles.Also my ankles are swollen.
Oh well,one more days of medication,and it should all go away..My body doesnt approve of medicine,it always wants to cushion it with fluid! lol
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs - BMI 37.28 BMI
(week 2 weigh in 9th May) loss 1.5 lbs total 5 lbs - BMI 37.12
(week 3 weigh in 16th May) loss 1 lb total 6lbs - BMI 36.96
******
weight loss to date - 1 stone 6 lbs (9 kg)


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

My scales are so erratic I have to make as many as 4 attempts to get some sort of reading. Good thing is,though,the SW scales make me around 2 lbs lighter than mine,which is a bonus.
 I got so frustrated with the inaccuracy of my clapped out scale that I went into town to use the Boots scale - and it was out of order! lol.So it was an anxious weigh in,uncertain what I'd lost and what dire results my meds had caused.Must get a new scale soon,but what with paying for SW and buying all those masses of healthy veggies etc,as an OAP I'm having to watch the pennies.
I have my first retinopathy test tomorrow. They've sent me to a clinic 10 miles away,2 bus journeys then a 10 minute walk. Fancy a community hospital not even being on a bus route!The city hospital is much easier to get to,and much less walking,but with this new health system my surgery has opted to send all tests and clinic appointments to the county services,presumably because its cheaper. Never mind that is much slower and more inconvenient for the patients. Sadly,my two sons are working away,in Worcester and Glasgow this week,so no lifts. And £40 for taxis is a no-no,so the bus it is.  Hope my eyes are OK


----------



## Ditto

I'm sure your eyes will be fine, no point worrying till you get there. I got my digital scales from ebay, as an oap myself every penny needs to count.  Do you not have some kind of Ring&Ride in your area?


----------



## Wirrallass

Dusty48 said:


> I weighed in a pound less this week.
> I know it was more actually,but I have been on my arthritis meds this week,and they make me swell up. 4 or 5 days ago I could remove my rings,now I cant get them over the knuckles.Also my ankles are swollen.
> Oh well,one more days of medication,and it should all go away..My body doesnt approve of medicine,it always wants to cushion it with fluid! lol
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs - BMI 37.28 BMI
> (week 2 weigh in 9th May) loss 1.5 lbs total 5 lbs - BMI 37.12
> (week 3 weigh in 16th May) loss 1 lb total 6lbs - BMI 36.96
> ******
> weight loss to date - 1 stone 6 lbs (9 kg)


Hi Dusty. When my ring finger is swollen I hold it under running cold water to help the swelling to go down - then I smother it with washing up liquid. Then I ease the ring off slowly by holding the ring at the sides of the finger - not on the top or underneath of the finger  - this works for me 

Also try lying down with your feet elevated no less than 14 inches above the height of your hips. I suggest you try this several times a day or until the swelling goes down.  I lie on the floor on top of cushions or my exercise mat and put my feet on the edge of the seat of the settee or chair  - sometimes on a dining chair. Have you tried wearing compression knee highs  - they will help reduce the oedema in your feet ankles & legs. Oh and if you have a pair of open shoes or sandels that aren't tight round the ankles then I would suggest you wear those instead of tight fitting shoes.
Take care Dusty & good luck x
WL


----------



## Dusty48

Thanks for the advice Wirralass!Dont fancy Nora's stocking,reminds me too much of the hell of wearing the surgical stockings for 6 weeks after my various ops!  The swelling is going down now as the flare up of rheumatoid arthritis is subsiding,though my fingers still look a bit like sausages!  At least the rings are able to move a little now. I regularly use the state of my rings to guage my fluid levels lol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dusty48 said:


> My scales are so erratic I have to make as many as 4 attempts to get some sort of reading. Good thing is,though,the SW scales make me around 2 lbs lighter than mine,which is a bonus.
> I got so frustrated with the inaccuracy of my clapped out scale that I went into town to use the Boots scale - and it was out of order! lol.So it was an anxious weigh in,uncertain what I'd lost and what dire results my meds had caused.Must get a new scale soon,but what with paying for SW and buying all those masses of healthy veggies etc,as an OAP I'm having to watch the pennies.
> I have my first retinopathy test tomorrow. They've sent me to a clinic 10 miles away,2 bus journeys then a 10 minute walk. Fancy a community hospital not even being on a bus route!The city hospital is much easier to get to,and much less walking,but with this new health system my surgery has opted to send all tests and clinic appointments to the county services,presumably because its cheaper. Never mind that is much slower and more inconvenient for the patients. Sadly,my two sons are working away,in Worcester and Glasgow this week,so no lifts. And £40 for taxis is a no-no,so the bus it is.  Hope my eyes are OK


Well done on your weight loss.  So annoying that they are sending you to a hospital that is so difficult to get to.  

I managed to gain 1lb again this week.  To be honest I think I am just eating too much in the evenings.  In avoiding carbs I often have a few spoonfuls of Philadelphia or Mascapone cheese and more cashew nuts than I should, but I find it so difficult in the evenings, especially with all the things we have to avoid that spike us, and fruit just not cut it when other half is eating biscuits or M&Ms etc.  Still have to motivate myself to go to the gym more, which would mean I am not at home to eat.


----------



## Ditto

I was going to have a bag of cashews today but they're quite high carb so I had boiled eggs and spinach instead, they do little containers in Aldi.


----------



## Dollypolly

I'm now 10st 5lbs. A loss of 2.5lbs from last week. 

I can maintain on this weight for my height. So if I lose another 5lbs it doesn't matter a jot. Just so long as I don't look scrawny


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well done to those who have lost weight however small. I have lost 2lb bringing my weight down to 9 & half stone. Really pleased with this but not sure if I can keep this progress up! It's a slow process - as time passes it  becomes more & more difficult to shake the weight off. Do any of you think on the same lines? x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Ditto

Well done Lass. I used to be 9stones 3pounds back in the day. I was still a size 16 though. I think I have to be 8stones and under!  I'm back down to what I was before the pig-outs so now I'm trying to get into the 14s. I'm quite pleased with myself really.


----------



## Dusty48

Not happy
I went off for my retinopathy appointment. Missed a bus,stood 25 minutes for the next .35 minute bus ride then 10 minutes walk,had to go as fast as I could ,got there exactly 3.30 - only to be told that the computers were down,.When I asked why they didnt get in touch with me to cancel,she airily said Oh we thought maybe the computers would be working again sometime today,so we thought we had better keep the appointments, sorry.
I was furious,but had to just go away. Next time I will check up the day before just in case something is wrong. Well at least I got my exercise,and the weather wasnt too bad,though windy.Set new appointment,8th June.


----------



## Wirrallass

So sorry to hear this Dusty - what a waste of time & energy on your part  - a simple phone call of warning from the Opticians wouldn't have been remiss  - but half of them aren't there to think are they? Good idea to ring first before your next appointment. Hope that goes well for you Dusty x
WL


----------



## goosey

Well done all that have lost, i lost 3lbs this week  i also had my first eye screening on Thursday, she said i would hear in 2-3 weekks but having a quick look everything looks fine


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Well done.


thankyou


----------



## grovesy

Lost 1.5 kgs . So nearly back to what I was 2 weeks ago. Putting down last weeks gain as a post -op blip.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Lost 1.5 kgs . So nearly back to what I was 2 weeks ago. Putting down last weeks gain as a post -op blip.


I was going to say that earlier grovesy  - while you were immobile you were naturally going to gain some and until you're fully mobile again I think it will be a case of just watching what you eat, which you do anyway - and maybe a few above waist exercises to keep the blood circulating & to aid your bgls. Take care & look after your knee too x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I was going to say that earlier grovesy  - while you were immobile you were naturally going to gain some and until you're fully mobile again I think it will be a case of just watching what you eat, which you do anyway - and maybe a few above waist exercises to keep the blood circulating & to aid your bgls. Take care & look after your knee too x
> WL


I think I was more suprised at the gain last week as i was not really eating and my appetite was poor. Which is not like me at all. I am managing  to walk  about quite a bit, I walk around the garden a least once an hour. Yesterday I walked around the corner and back, i think I suprised a neighbour as I over took her and her dog a couple of times. I was not walking that fast though.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I think I was more suprised at the gain last week as i was not really eating and my appetite was poor. Which is not like me at all. I am managing  to walk  about quite a bit, I walk around the garden a least once an hour. Yesterday I walked around the corner and back, i think I suprised a neighbour as I over took her and her dog a couple of times. I was not walking that fast though.


I think you're coping very well grovesy and amazed at your progress to date by keeping your knee busy  - take care & keep up the good work x
WL


----------



## grovesy

I am trying thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well done to those who have lost more weight. 
B****r I've gained 1lb. Back to the drawing board  - again!
WL


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 1lb,quite surprised because I had an arthritis flareup and was all swelled up last week,so 1 lb despite not following the regime properly,and not getting much exercise (never touched a weight last week,hands too painful to hold them,and no long walks) is really encouraging. The state of mind I had this week I would probably have thrown in the towel if I had gained weight. But its the long term over several weeks or months that counts,isnt it?
Still havent managed to get a new scale,so I must get on to that,its unsettling not knowing exactly what I weigh!
My daughter has got me one of those plates divided into half of it veggies,one quarter each protein and carbs. A handy reminder,I think it will prod my conscience to be good! Will start to use it today,we'll see if I can manage two pounds this week! lol. 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs - BMI 37.28 BMI
(week 2 weigh in 9th May) loss 1.5 lbs total 5 lbs - BMI 37.12
(week 3 weigh in 16th May) loss 1 lb total 6 lbs - BMI 36.96
(week 4 weigh in 23rd May) loss 1 lb total 7 lbs - BMI 36.80 
******
weight loss to date - 1 stone 7 lbs


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## RobK

Another 0.8kg this week, Coming off at a steady pace which I like!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 1lb,quite surprised because I had an arthritis flareup and was all swelled up last week,so 1 lb despite not following the regime properly,and not getting much exercise (never touched a weight last week,hands too painful to hold them,and no long walks) is really encouraging. The state of mind I had this week I would probably have thrown in the towel if I had gained weight. But its the long term over several weeks or months that counts,isnt it?
> Still havent managed to get a new scale,so I must get on to that,its unsettling not knowing exactly what I weigh!
> My daughter has got me one of those plates divided into half of it veggies,one quarter each protein and carbs. A handy reminder,I think it will prod my conscience to be good! Will start to use it today,we'll see if I can manage two pounds this week! lol.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW (week 1 weigh in 2nd May) loss 3.5 lbs - BMI 37.28 BMI
> (week 2 weigh in 9th May) loss 1.5 lbs total 5 lbs - BMI 37.12
> (week 3 weigh in 16th May) loss 1 lb total 6 lbs - BMI 36.96
> (week 4 weigh in 23rd May) loss 1 lb total 7 lbs - BMI 36.80
> ******
> weight loss to date - 1 stone 7 lbs


Well done  my weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's been a while since I've been able to post a decrease but here goes 97.5kg this morning


----------



## grovesy

well done.


----------



## goosey

1lb off for me this week


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> Well done.


Thanks i really wanted 1 1/2 for 2 stone, but been losing 3's for last 3 weeks so cant complain


----------



## Dusty48

Well done,Goosey! You are obviously following the SW plan perfectly.1 lb a week at that stage is very good. I keep getting all confused as to whether I am doing SW or LCHF and mess it up. Also Mr Dusty insists on his usual meals and after standing ages making his meals I am too shattered and in pain from my present arthritis flare up to take care of my own meals properly,with poor results.And cant resist nibbling on the roast potatoes,my greatest weakness! lol.
Been so busy that I still havent got round to getting a new scale yet (apparently I weigh 3 stone 5lbs on my old one! lol) so I never know exactly how I'm doing till weigh in day. Very nerve racking 
Oh well  7 lbs in 4 weeks is still OK,going in the right direction
Managed to get out a couple of times for walks,and am off the meds so possibly 2 lbs this week? We'll see on Tuesday.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Well done,Goosey! You are obviously following the SW plan perfectly.1 lb a week at that stage is very good. I keep getting all confused as to whether I am doing SW or LCHF and mess it up. Also Mr Dusty insists on his usual meals and after standing ages making his meals I am too shattered and in pain from my present arthritis flare up to take care of my own meals properly,with poor results.And cant resist nibbling on the roast potatoes,my greatest weakness! lol.
> Been so busy that I still havent got round to getting a new scale yet (apparently I weigh 3 stone 5lbs on my old one! lol) so I never know exactly how I'm doing till weigh in day. Very nerve racking
> Oh well  7 lbs in 4 weeks is still OK,going in the right direction
> Managed to get out a couple of times for walks,and am off the meds so possibly 2 lbs this week? We'll see on Tuesday.


Well done, i do low carb (apart from sat)but SW, no i do have pizza, onion rings and spring rolls on a sat have always had that but that is my syns for the week my hubby has more or less the same a me, apart for either with chips, rice or potatoes, keep plodding on you will get there 
I never weigh in between SW group classes, dont have scales
We both have same weigh in day


----------



## grovesy

Lost 100 grams this week, not alot but good as I am limited in what I can do activity wise.  Though my post-op exercise has been upped since Friday.


----------



## Dusty48

Wish my SW group used kilos,this week according to a friend's scale I lost 100g,but my SW class uses stones,so I maintained at 1 stone seven pounds total loss, as nothing less than half a pound counts! lol. Surprised I managed that,since I found kitchen chores very difficult and had to use convenience foods ,loaded with syns,so I am quite relieved I didnt put on weight :0) I ate things like Aunt Bessie's carrot and swede mash,whole packet only 2.5 syns,and tried to stick .to such things.Never got out to stock up on  my fruit and veg,but hopefully will do an online Asda shop and get stocked up again. Feeling quite virtuous though that I didnt fall back and use the situation to eat the white bread sitting there before me for the grandkids.Fortunately the hefty 4.5 syns per slice kept me from temptation.  :0)
Nightmare week actually in the health area. My latest rheumatoid arthritis flare up persists,(going into third week) and the constant pain is a drag..Even my toes are hurting.lol. My right hand fingers are curled up like talons,with the little finger curled up  and trying to tuck itself under the rest,making using the hand difficult. Doc wants me on the strong meds but they affect me so badly. so I try to avoidthem. Still all swelled up,but after some tugging got my rings off last night,so maybe I'm on the mend.and my fingers dont look so much like sausages.
Here's hoping for a better week to get over the SW blip.Wont add ''fingers crossed'',because they already are twisted like that! lol


----------



## grainger

Hey all. So for the year I am plus 3lbs ... but I'm not dwelling - rejoined the gym yesterday have a pt session booked for Monday and a class on Tuesday and I'm starting to lower my carb intake again and stop eating quite so much rubbish!

Everyone seems to be doing great so v well done. Hopefully I can report a drop in a week or so!


----------



## Hazel

Sw can quote kgs at scale - just ask


----------



## grovesy

grainger said:


> Hey all. So for the year I am plus 3lbs ... but I'm not dwelling - rejoined the gym yesterday have a pt session booked for Monday and a class on Tuesday and I'm starting to lower my carb intake again and stop eating quite so much rubbish!
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing great so v well done. Hopefully I can report a drop in a week or so!


Good luck, you have been through the mill.


----------



## goosey

2 1/2lb off for me this week


----------



## grovesy

goosey said:


> 2 1/2lb off for me this week


Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

Brilliant Goosey! Good work. Hope it will bring great improvements in your bloods soon :0)
At the end of June we should all post our losses for the half year. I'll be interested to see the results!


----------



## Hazel

Having been away from SW for several weeks now ( I will not bore you with why) going back tomorow to face the music.

Need to get my act together - had been doing so well too.   Time now to focus on me again.

Wosh me luck


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Having been away from SW for several weeks now ( I will not bore you with why) going back tomorow to face the music.
> 
> Need to get my act together - had been doing so well too.   Time now to focus on me again.
> 
> Wosh me luck


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks @grovesy


----------



## Hazel

Surprisingly, lost 9.5lbs

Not too bad - but it is over the 3 weeks I had off.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Brilliant Goosey! Good work. Hope it will bring great improvements in your bloods soon :0)
> At the end of June we should all post our losses for the half year. I'll be interested to see the results!


Thankyou, but mine will only be 3 months but will still post


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Surprisingly, lost 9.5lbs
> 
> Not too bad - but it is over the 3 weeks I had off.


WOW!!! well done and if i am right you have lost alot already, so that is brill x


----------



## Hazel

goosey said:


> Thankyou, but mine will only be 3 months but will still post



That is very kind - but I lost the plot, big time in April, putting on over a stone and a half.   So now sitting at 5.5 stone off


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> That is very kind - but I lost the plot, big time in April, putting on over a stone and a half.   So now sitting at 5.5 stone off



The important thing is you're now back feeling psychologically ready to start again Hazel. We all have setbacks because we're not robots and life can kick us in the teeth from time to time. You'll get back on it and get to that goal. Don't lose sight of how well you've already done so far Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Thank you very much @Amigo


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Having been away from SW for several weeks now ( I will not bore you with why) going back tomorow to face the music.
> 
> Need to get my act together - had been doing so well too.   Time now to focus on me again.
> 
> Wosh me luck


Good luck hazel you can get back into the groove x


----------



## grovesy

100gram loss for me pleased but surprised as i had the munchies a couple of days this week.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done on your loss Grovsey, I have not been near the scales recently, going to start Slimming World with my daughter on Wednesday.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 2 lbs this week,after maintaining last week.
Got my bronze Body Magic award. Ok it was only for managing 3 walking sessions a week for 6 weeks,but I felt as delighted with that after 3 years being housebound as was another lady who is did a half marathon this week!
Was no fun getting there,the rain was torrential. Its literally never stopped the whole day! I got soaked to the skin 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-5 weight loss - 7 lbs
(week 6 weigh 6th June) loss 2lbs  -  total loss 9 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 1 st 9 lbs
BMI - 36.47


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 2 lbs this week,after maintaining last week.
> Got my bronze Body Magic award. Ok it was only for managing 3 walking sessions a week for 6 weeks,but I felt as delighted with that after 3 years being housebound as as another lady who is didf a half marathon this week!
> Was no fun getting there,the rain was torrential. Its literally never stopped the whole day! I got soaked to the skin
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-5 weight loss - 7 lbs
> (week 6 weigh 6th June) loss 2lbs  -  total loss 9 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 9 lbs
> BMI - 36.47


Well done  where do you get body magic awards from?


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done on your loss Grovsey, I have not been near the scales recently, going to start Slimming World with my daughter on Wednesday.


Good luck.


----------



## Hazel

SW do body magic awards - collect them at weigh in @goosey


----------



## goosey

Oh i have never been offered one


----------



## Hazel

You have to request them @goosey


----------



## goosey

Ok thanks


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joined Slimming World yesterday and was surprised to learn that I was 2lb less than when I stopped in June last year, so I have lost all what I gained.  A new journey for me with hopefully a positive result next week.


----------



## grovesy

That was good news for you.


----------



## Dollypolly

Good luck @Grannylorraine 


Before and after shots of me Warts and all 
First pic 13st 7lbs 
Second pic 9st 13lbs 
I have been on maintenance for a month now but still losing not that I'm bothered as long as I don't go below 9st 6lbs. 
Go me and I was the one that thought that this was just another fad diet now I see my diet as my lifestyle change and this is the goal end to stay on it for life. Yes I do have treats, yes I do slip up but I get back on the wagon and I also draw a line under it. Has it been hard, to right it has as days I want to throw in the towel and go sod this and stuff myself with cake. I then remember that documentary and go hell no.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dollypolly said:


> Good luck @Grannylorraine
> 
> View attachment 3544View attachment 3545
> Before and after shots of me Warts and all
> First pic 13st 7lbs
> Second pic 9st 13lbs
> I have been on maintenance for a month now but still losing not that I'm bothered as long as I don't go below 9st 6lbs.
> Go me and I was the one that thought that this was just another fad diet now I see my diet as my lifestyle change and this is the goal end to stay on it for life. Yes I do have treats, yes I do slip up but I get back on the wagon and I also draw a line under it. Has it been hard, to right it has as days I want to throw in the towel and go sod this and stuff myself with cake. I then remember that documentary and go hell no.


Wow you look fab,  go girl.  I have a similar amount to lose as you did so you will be my inspiration to know it can be done.


----------



## goosey

Grannylorraine said:


> Joined Slimming World yesterday and was surprised to learn that I was 2lb less than when I stopped in June last year, so I have lost all what I gained.  A new journey for me with hopefully a positive result next week.


Yayyy  good luck


----------



## goosey

Dollypolly said:


> Good luck @Grannylorraine
> 
> View attachment 3544View attachment 3545
> Before and after shots of me Warts and all
> First pic 13st 7lbs
> Second pic 9st 13lbs
> I have been on maintenance for a month now but still losing not that I'm bothered as long as I don't go below 9st 6lbs.
> Go me and I was the one that thought that this was just another fad diet now I see my diet as my lifestyle change and this is the goal end to stay on it for life. Yes I do have treats, yes I do slip up but I get back on the wagon and I also draw a line under it. Has it been hard, to right it has as days I want to throw in the towel and go sod this and stuff myself with cake. I then remember that documentary and go hell no.


Well done
I lost 2lb this week 2stone 4lb now


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

thankyou


----------



## Dollypolly

Grannylorraine said:


> Wow you look fab,  go girl.  I have a similar amount to lose as you did so you will be my inspiration to know it can be done.



Thank you. Just remember when it gets hard to come on here whinge or to your fellow slimmers at SW they'll all understand


----------



## Dusty48

I was quite impressed at SW last week to see that there were no less than 6 target members among the 23 people at the class.Perhaps the Extra Easy is easier for maintaining than the old Red/Green way? When I was a member about 10 years ago there were rarely any target members there,one or two who turned up sporadically.
Unusually,the group leader,a very bubbly enthusiastic young woman declares her weight change each week. She put on 13 lbs in the first month after I joined! lol.Very brave of her to admit it,and everyone could empathize with her. She has received tremendous applause as she has lost 1 lb over each of the last two weeks and we wish our fellow struggler well. Its a lifelong struggle.


----------



## HelenA21

Grannylorraine said:


> Joined Slimming World yesterday and was surprised to learn that I was 2lb less than when I stopped in June last year, so I have lost all what I gained.  A new journey for me with hopefully a positive result next week.


Good luck Lorraine!  I've been going to SW since September last year.  Between September and the end of December I just lost half a stone, but since getting my act together at the start of the year I've lost 3 stone - so I'm very pleased with that.  I've had to make sure I limit my carbs (SW lets you eat as much pasta, rice and potato as you want), but apart from that I've got on really well.  Only another three stone to go ......


----------



## goosey

HelenA21 said:


> Good luck Lorraine!  I've been going to SW since September last year.  Between September and the end of December I just lost half a stone, but since getting my act together at the start of the year I've lost 3 stone - so I'm very pleased with that.  I've had to make sure I limit my carbs (SW lets you eat as much pasta, rice and potato as you want), but apart from that I've got on really well.  Only another three stone to go ......


Well done  i do SW too but very few carbs


----------



## Hazel

Right, back on track at SW.

9.5lbs off last week (albeit, was off for 3 weeks)
3.5lbs off today

Have a good week everyone


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Right, back on track at SW.
> 
> 9.5lbs off last week (albeit, was off for 3 weeks)
> 3.5lbs off today
> 
> Have a good week everyone


Well done, glad you are back on track.


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Right, back on track at SW.
> 
> 9.5lbs off last week (albeit, was off for 3 weeks)
> 3.5lbs off today
> 
> Have a good week everyone


Well done


----------



## Ditto

I've asked my sisters and they're up for it. Now just got to see where we can go. I'm hoping they still have a meeting at Humphrey Park near them, I'll Google. Fingers x we might actually get there. I've told them there's a new 'thing' and it's not red and green any more. We're feeling quite gung ho. 

How much is it to join?


----------



## grovesy

Well put a 1kg on no suprise really as I have had the munchies for the last week.


----------



## Dusty48

Got my first retinopathy scan results - only 2 days after the test,and pleased to say all was well.No more trotting off to that off the map so called community hospital (10 minutes walk from a bus stop isnt exactly helping the community is it?) for a year 
I think I have been pretty good this week,tried to eat lots of veg,less carbs,but still havent got a scale so its always a nervous time waiting for those SW weigh-ins on a Tuesday afternoon! lol.
My daughter got me one of those plates  marked with 50% veg,25% carbs,25% protein,and I do find it helpful,at the least as a warning if I am going off track. If one meal is wonky,I attempt to correct it at the next,or at least decide to cut out  a snack,etc.Every little helps!.
I try to sort out having my healthy extras at breakfast,usually porridge and milk,then I dont have to fiddle the rest of the day adding the options ,overdoing it by accident then having a lot of syns to add.
On the whole I find SW agreeable enough to follow,but I do miss my cheese. Even 1.5 ounces of low fat cheese is too little for me,I always end up with eating extra,with lots of syns 
Anyone else got a particular food which is difficult to limit? Oddly enough,I am not missing cakes and biscuits or pastry,but bread is a real problem.I find it easier to omit it altogether than try to get by with only one slice lol.I started getting Mr Dusty wholemeal with seeds,which I dislike,because if my fave Warburton Farmhouse was in the cupboard I would be sorely tempted....toast dripping with melted cheese..mmm....sigh......


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 2 lbs again this week!  I would be happy to continue at that sort of loss - over half a stone a month isnt to be sniffed at!
My sons have clubbed together to pay for the pay for 10 weeks,get 2 weeks free. Knowing someone else has paid for me to be there will make me try my best .lol.So in 11 weeks I hope to lose at least another stone,taking me out of the morbidly obese zone.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-6 weight loss - 9 lbs
(week 7 weigh-in 13th June) loss 2lbs - total loss 11 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 1 st 11 lbs
BMI - 36.15


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 2 lbs again this week!  I would be happy to continue at that sort of loss - over half a stone a month isnt to be sniffed at!
> My sons have clubbed together to pay for the pay for 10 weeks,get 2 weeks free. Knowing someone else has paid for me to be there will make me try my best .lol.So in 11 weeks I hope to lose at least another stone,taking me out of the morbidly obese zone.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-6 weight loss - 9 lbs
> (week 7 weigh-in 13th June) loss 2lbs - total loss 11 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 11 lbs
> BMI - 36.15


Well done dusty , thats brill 
I have just astounded myself, i ate 4  doughnut peaches this afternoon between 12-3, i do eat lot of fruit and only grapes affect me, but thought i better do BG before tea @5.15 was 5.8 just done it 6


----------



## grovesy

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 2 lbs again this week!  I would be happy to continue at that sort of loss - over half a stone a month isnt to be sniffed at!
> My sons have clubbed together to pay for the pay for 10 weeks,get 2 weeks free. Knowing someone else has paid for me to be there will make me try my best .lol.So in 11 weeks I hope to lose at least another stone,taking me out of the morbidly obese zone.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-6 weight loss - 9 lbs
> (week 7 weigh-in 13th June) loss 2lbs - total loss 11 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 11 lbs
> BMI - 36.15


Well done.


----------



## Amal

Hi guys, 

This is an amazing idea. I'm going to join you guys, God knows I need this. Will do my best to check in on a weekly basis. Is everyone combining diet with exercise and what diet programs is everyone using? I was planning a high protein low carb diet. No fried foods etc.

My starting weight is: 121 kg and 5'10 tall.


----------



## Dollypolly

Oh I have fried foods but in rapeseed oils as I low carb well lowish as in 50-100g per day. 
Everyone's diet is a personal journey of their own and of their choosing. 
What works for one might not for another. 
I walk now daily every night if I can't I do Leslie Sansone DVDs as they are walking ones with a twist. I love them. This was a surprise as I'm not one for exercise at all so that was good for me. 
As above find an exercise you love and do it 5-6 times a week. If never excerised build it up slowly by 10minutes and increase by 5 minutes daily. 
It's the same with your diet. Do so slowly as I went low carb by 20g and made myself ill oops it wasn't sustainable so I increased my carb intake. You may feel you can go as low as that. I know I couldn't. 
Good luck in what you decide now.


----------



## Amal

Dollypolly said:


> Oh I have fried foods but in rapeseed oils as I low carb well lowish as in 50-100g per day.
> Everyone's diet is a personal journey of their own and of their choosing.
> What works for one might not for another.
> I walk now daily every night if I can't I do Leslie Sansone DVDs as they are walking ones with a twist. I love them. This was a surprise as I'm not one for exercise at all so that was good for me.
> As above find an exercise you love and do it 5-6 times a week. If never excerised build it up slowly by 10minutes and increase by 5 minutes daily.
> It's the same with your diet. Do so slowly as I went low carb by 20g and made myself ill oops it wasn't sustainable so I increased my carb intake. You may feel you can go as low as that. I know I couldn't.
> Good luck in what you decide now.


Completely agree with you. I've tried many diets that worked for others but failed to work for me. I'm quiet fond of Jillian Michaels 30 day shred workouts, however have to keep it consistent.


----------



## goosey

1/2lb loss this week, well disappointed


----------



## grovesy

goosey said:


> 1/2lb loss this week, well disappointed


That is better than no loss, or a gain.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> That is better than no loss, or a gain.


I know , think its cause i have had such good loses week after week


----------



## Dollypolly

goosey said:


> 1/2lb loss this week, well disappointed



Slow and steady keeps it off now 
Congrats on your loss


----------



## Dollypolly

I'm meant to be maintaining but have lost another 2lbs, I can lose another half a stone to a stone for my height so I'm not worried just yet. Just don't want to look scrawny.


----------



## Dianne Brittain

Hi, I'm 64 and overweight, I've just been diagnosed t 2 although I hate excersise I have been on the treadmill but can only do about 5 mins before my legs turn to jelly , I have lost 5 lbs but need to get fit can anyone tell me how long it will be before I can do more and, is it worth only being able to do 5 mins? I have bought an electric bike but dare not use it until I'm fitter, I am finding the diet ok and enjoying the new recipes, anyone got any to share? I am trying so hard to improve things and feel so much better than I did  . Dianne


----------



## goosey

[/URL][/IMG] I made this for tea, KFC slimming world style was lovely


----------



## goosey

Dollypolly said:


> Slow and steady keeps it off now
> Congrats on your loss


I know but suppose cause i have had good loses , oh i intend to keep it off dont you worry


----------



## grovesy

Dianne Brittain said:


> Hi, I'm 64 and overweight, I've just been diagnosed t 2 although I hate excersise I have been on the treadmill but can only do about 5 mins before my legs turn to jelly , I have lost 5 lbs but need to get fit can anyone tell me how long it will be before I can do more and, is it worth only being able to do 5 mins? I have bought an electric bike but dare not use it until I'm fitter, I am finding the diet ok and enjoying the new recipes, anyone got any to share? I am trying so hard to improve things and feel so much better than I did  . Dianne


Welcome.


----------



## Dollypolly

Dianne Brittain said:


> Hi, I'm 64 and overweight, I've just been diagnosed t 2 although I hate excersise I have been on the treadmill but can only do about 5 mins before my legs turn to jelly , I have lost 5 lbs but need to get fit can anyone tell me how long it will be before I can do more and, is it worth only being able to do 5 mins? I have bought an electric bike but dare not use it until I'm fitter, I am finding the diet ok and enjoying the new recipes, anyone got any to share? I am trying so hard to improve things and feel so much better than I did  . Dianne



5 minutes is brilliant if you've not exercised ever or for a long time. Mine was for a long time and I did 10minutes twice a day and I was out of breath legs killing me etc. 
So try for 5 minutes once a day for a week then build to twice a day for 5 minutes. 
What diet are you following as I find smaller plates work and fill them with veg and meat and potatoes if having I don't as they spike me it's my treat for once a month as I can now walk it off. 
Good Luck


----------



## Hazel

Wow, weighed this morning - 9.5lbs off this week - shocked.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Wow, weighed this morning - 9.5lbs off this week - shocked.


Great reduction hazel well done x


----------



## Dusty48

Dianne Brittain said:


> Hi, I'm 64 and overweight, I've just been diagnosed t 2 although I hate excersise I have been on the treadmill but can only do about 5 mins before my legs turn to jelly , I have lost 5 lbs but need to get fit can anyone tell me how long it will be before I can do more and, is it worth only being able to do 5 mins? I have bought an electric bike but dare not use it until I'm fitter, I am finding the diet ok and enjoying the new recipes, anyone got any to share? I am trying so hard to improve things and feel so much better than I did  . Dianne



The Slimiming World Body Magic is very helpful about fitting in exercise.It recommends using the acronym FIT, which stands for Frequency,Intensity and Time.
You start off with frequency,establishing a regular schedule,starting off with 3 days a week,no matter how short the sessions,just making sure its a regular part of your life.Then you gradually increase your time,again at your own pace.Its surprising how soon the 5 minutes which is so difficult now will become easy,and you find it simple to add a few extra minutes.And eventually,as your muscles get stronger you automatically speed up a bit,and eventually even find yourself breathing very deeply. At that point you are actually improving your cardiac fitness :0) So stick at it.
I was housebound with a stroke,then a hysterectomy,then two knee replacements,and had no exercise for 3 years . 3 months ago I couldnt walk for more than 5 minutes without rests,(my legs were not so much jelly as wet noodles)but now I am up to 20 minutes without a break,and am able to go out and do some shopping. Good luck and persevere,the improvements will soon come. I am now working on doing 30 minutes 5 days a week,and expect it will take several months,but I am now confident that I can do it!


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Wow, weighed this morning - 9.5lbs off this week - shocked.


Hazel you are rocking, well done


----------



## Ditto

Hazel said:


> Wow, weighed this morning - 9.5lbs off this week - shocked.


I thought you meant inches! Wow all those pounds! Well done.


----------



## grovesy

Unfortunately put on 2 kilos. I have had the munchies a bit the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Ditto

Never mind, it happens, I'm up to 15 8 agh. Must get back to it, being ridiculous.


----------



## goosey

4lb off for me this week


----------



## grovesy

well done.


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> well done.


Thankyou


----------



## Dusty48

Grrr!!! For some reason I have been locked out of this site's forum for almost a week,some thing about certification had lapsed and it wasnt a safe site! Glad to finally get on again.
Had an awful lot of alcohol and pastry syns last week,what with Father's Day etc,so was very happy to have  lost half a pound. Every little helps. 
The whole group did very badly,only a 22lb loss in total,its usually 45 to 55 lbs! Tuesday weigh-in doesnt allow much time to work off the weekend excesses.lol.
But I did get the psychological (though illogical) boost of going under the 16 stone mark (by half a pound! lol
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-7 weight loss - 11 lbs
(week 8 weigh-in 20th June) loss 0.5 lbs - total loss 11.5 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 1 st 11.5  lbs
BMI - 35.99


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Grrr!!! For some reason I have been locked out of this site's forum for almost a week,some thing about certification had lapsed and it wasnt a safe site! Glad to finally get on again.
> Had an awful lot of alcohol and pastry syns last week,what with Father's Day etc,so was very happy to have  lost half a pound. Every little helps.
> The whole group did very badly,only a 22lb loss in total,its usually 45 to 55 lbs! Tuesday weigh-in doesnt allow much time to work off the weekend excesses.lol.
> But I did get the psychological (though illogical) boost of going under the 16 stone mark (by half a pound! lol
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-7 weight loss - 11 lbs
> (week 8 weigh-in 20th June) loss 0.5 lbs - total loss 11.5 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 11.5  lbs
> BMI - 35.99


Well done 
I was going to go to a nearer group but it was on  a Monday, i didnt pick that group for that very reason, so i go Thurs but you can g to any group if you wanted to


----------



## Dusty48

goosey said:


> Well done
> I was going to go to a nearer group but it was on  a Monday, i didnt pick that group for that very reason, so i go Thurs but you can g to any group if you wanted to


Tuesday is the only day with a 3.30 pm class,all the rest are 5.30 or 7.30. Most of the buses have stopped running after 6 pm,only 3 buses per hour,I found myself waiting nearly 30 minutes! I get out of the 3.30 class about 4.45,plenty of transport then


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Tuesday is the only day with a 3.30 pm class,all the rest are 5.30 or 7.30. Most of the buses have stopped running after 6 pm,only 3 buses per hour,I found myself waiting nearly 30 minutes! I get out of the 3.30 class about 4.45,plenty of transport then


Ahhh, yes if you have to rely on public transport, not good  so you dont stop to class either?


----------



## Ditto

I've got to go. I can't stop pigging out.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I've got to go. I can't stop pigging out.


Honestly ditto i eat loads 
I also post here its a SW thread, have a look and read, in in if you want, people post menus up as well to give you ideas x
edit just realised i didnt post link
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=5642079


----------



## Hazel

Well, just 1lb off - I am OK with that 23 and half pounds in 4 weigh ins is good


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Well, just 1lb off - I am OK with that 23 and half pounds in 4 weigh ins is good


good its bloody brill, well done


----------



## Dusty48

goosey said:


> Ahhh, yes if you have to rely on public transport, not good  so you dont stop to class either?


 I always stay to class to see how others have done,and get some recipe ideas,though I never actually get round to making them! . I find class an encouragement and a help really,doubt if I would stick to it if I just weighed in and left.
Our group consultant had a shocking month in May,putting on 13 lbs. She is slowly losing weight again,5 lbs off so far in 3 weeks. It could discourage some,but actually I find her struggle quite comforting. She could just keep quiet,and in fact I dont remember previous consultants telling their weigh- in results,but its good to know that those rather awe-inspiring leaders,who have often lost 6 stone or more,are just as human as us! lol.Its a lifelong struggle to maintain,but it can be done.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> I always stay to class to see how others have done,and get some recipe ideas,though I never actually get round to making them! . I find class an encouragement and a help really,doubt if I would stick to it if I just weighed in and left.
> Our group consultant had a shocking month in May,putting on 13 lbs. She is slowly losing weight again,5 lbs off so far in 3 weeks. It could discourage some,but actually I find her struggle quite comforting. She could just keep quiet,and in fact I dont remember previous consultants telling their weigh- in results,but its good to know that those rather awe-inspiring leaders,who have often lost 6 stone or more,are just as human as us! lol.Its a lifelong struggle to maintain,but it can be done.


I rad it as you didnt sorry , i always stop too 
Our consultant always tells us if she has lost or gained, she runs a few groups and in one of her other groups someone has lost 18 stone she was SW slimmer of the year and is a consultant herself now


----------



## Dusty48

Hazel said:


> Well, just 1lb off - I am OK with that 23 and half pounds in 4 weigh ins is good


 Like Goosey,I think its bloody brilliant Hazel! I have lost 11 1/2 lbs in 8 weeks,so over 24 in a month looks fabulous! Well done   .


----------



## grovesy

I have managed to loss the weight I gained last week., so pleased with that.


----------



## Dusty48

Good for you,Grovesy! Hope you will be back on track again now.
I am having a rather poor week. Only half a pound lost last week,and dont think it will be any better this.(nasty arthritis flareup.swollen painful hands,can hardly hold my stick to go walking,so little exercise ) but we'll see tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Good luck to everyone.
Half way through the year,wonder how everyone has done. Even about 3 pounds loss since the challenge launched in January is a triumph against the mighty foe of weight gain!


----------



## goosey

grovesy said:


> I have managed to loss the weight I gained last week., so pleased with that.


Well done , like you say dusty any loss is good


----------



## grovesy

Dusty48 said:


> Good for you,Grovesy! Hope you will be back on track again now.
> I am having a rather poor week. Only half a pound lost last week,and dont think it will be any better this.(nasty arthritis flareup.swollen painful hands,can hardly hold my stick to go walking,so little exercise ) but we'll see tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
> Good luck to everyone.
> Half way through the year,wonder how everyone has done. Even about 3 pounds loss since the challenge launched in January is a triumph against the mighty foe of weight gain!


Thank you.
I think I am.


----------



## Dusty48

Was pretty happy after a difficult week to have lost a pound.
Our consultant put  a pound back on,says her parents were away so she ended up being very sloppy! lol.The group was small again,only 16 stayed to class,but at least we lost 33 pounds in total,compared with a dire 22lbs last week.
There's to be a party next week celebrating all target members who have maintained for a year.There are several,plus three whose year comes up in August and September,so they miss out on a free week for class.But I am quite impressed by all those target members,they're an inspiration.Hey,maybe this time next year I'll be one of them! lol.A mere four stone to go!!!!!   
Mini goal - Hope to lose 1.5 lbs next week,to get my one stone award.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-8 weight loss - 11.5 lbs
(week 9 weigh-in 27th June) loss 1 lb - total loss 12.5 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 1 st 12.5 lbs
BMI - 35.83


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Well, just 1lb off - I am OK with that 23 and half pounds in 4 weigh ins is good


That is fantastic.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dusty48 said:


> Was pretty happy after a difficult week to have lost a pound.
> Our consultant put  a pound back on,says her parents were away so she ended up being very sloppy! lol.The group was small again,only 16 stayed to class,but at least we lost 33 pounds in total,compared with a dire 22lbs last week.
> There's to be a party next week celebrating all target members who have maintained for a year.There are several,plus three whose year comes up in August and September,so they miss out on a free week for class.But I am quite impressed by all those target members,they're an inspiration.Hey,maybe this time next year I'll be one of them! lol.A mere four stone to go!!!!!
> Mini goal - Hope to lose 1.5 lbs next week,to get my one stone award.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-8 weight loss - 11.5 lbs
> (week 9 weigh-in 27th June) loss 1 lb - total loss 12.5 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 12.5 lbs
> BMI - 35.83


Well done, I always stay to group to get inspiration even though I am not doing very well, I stick to the plan but the weight is not coming off.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Today was my 3rd weigh in at SW and I have managed to lose a whopping 1.5lb, daughter has lost 9 1/2 in the same time.  I have to say I am a little disappointed, but I suppose more importantly with the change of diet my bg levels are coming down.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

1lb of this week


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Hazel

Another 2lbs off


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

goosey said:


> 1lb of this week





Hazel said:


> Another 2lbs off


Well done to you both.  I am hoping for a loss this week.  I have been good this week.


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Another 2lbs off


Well done Hazel you are stomping along


----------



## goosey

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done to you both.  I am hoping for a loss this week.  I have been good this week.


Good luck Lorraine, i am going seaside tomorrow and Thurs , and weigh in should be thurs, but think i will be going Sat morning as dont think i will be home in time


----------



## Ditto

Got to start again; gaining not losing. 

Made myself get on the scale at Boot's, I wish it was quieter though "no coach parties please" and I weighed in at 15stones 7pounds. Agh. Onward and downward...


----------



## Grannylorraine

lost 2 1/2lb this week so pleased with that.


----------



## Ditto

Well done Lorraine. I once said to an Atkins buddy how hard can it be to lose two pounds a week, she said impossible, so you've achieved more than the impossible, well done.


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost one pound again this week. I use quite a lot of my syns,about 10-12 a day,and am quite happy staying at this levelof weight loss for the moment,will reduce my syns later if the weight loss slows.
Did wish though that I had lost that other half pound to make up a straight two stone,but should manage it next week.

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-10 weight loss - 12.5 lbs
(week 11 weigh-in 27th June) loss 1 lb - total loss 13.5 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 1 st 13.5 lbs
BMI - 35.67


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Well done everyone that has lost, i lost 1/2lb this week but been skeggy and did have chips and and ice cream with a flake


----------



## Dusty48

1/2 pound is still very acceptable,2 lb a month.24 lbs a year! lol.
Oh dear,I have just joined a family history group,and had my first chocolate digestives in 4 months (a particular fave of mine). I ended up drinking a can of coke(not even diet) first time in several months. This week I took my jif lemon juice and made a hot drink,but they had no sweetener,so I had 2 spoonfuls of sugar,first sugar in 4 months! Sugar and biscuits at these last two meetings is probably the reason I havent lose that other half pound to make two stone! Was refilling my glycogen stores!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dusty48 said:


> Lost one pound again this week. I use quite a lot of my syns,about 10-12 a day,and am quite happy staying at this levelof weight loss for the moment,will reduce my syns later if the weight loss slows.
> Did wish though that I had lost that other half pound to make up a straight two stone,but should manage it next week.
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-10 weight loss - 12.5 lbs
> (week 11 weigh-in 27th June) loss 1 lb - total loss 13.5 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 1 st 13.5 lbs
> BMI - 35.67


Well done on your loss,  I too use a lot of my syns, but think I need to cut down.  Got told off by my daughter yesterday for not doing enough planning, she has lost 91/2lbs with SW while I have lost 4lb, but I think age, the fact she lives in a block of flats with no lift, is on her feet at work and is not on any medication, do help her, oh and she has a dog that has to be walked.  But she is right about the planning.


Dusty48 said:


> 1/2 pound is still very acceptable,2 lb a month.24 lbs a year! lol.
> Oh dear,I have just joined a family history group,and had my first chocolate digestives in 4 months (a particular fave of mine). I ended up drinking a can of coke(not even diet) first time in several months. This week I took my jif lemon juice and made a hot drink,but they had no sweetener,so I had 2 spoonfuls of sugar,first sugar in 4 months! Sugar and biscuits at these last two meetings is probably the reason I havent lose that other half pound to make two stone! Was refilling my glycogen stores!


Still a loss.  and "1/2 pound is still very acceptable,2 lb a month.24 lbs a year" is exactly how my daughter told me to look at it.  Have to say my daughter is always a glass half full person.


----------



## goosey

I was happy with 1/2 as been away and also have lost well in the weeks i have been going
Lorraine planning it the key with SW, we always discuss what we are having for the week


----------



## Amal

Hi guys, I k ow I said I would check in weekly, but things just got hectic in life. Just an update. For the past 3 days I tried this diet called the military Diet, I thought let me see what this is about. So I dis it with no exercise and managed to lose near about 5lbs/2kg in 3 days. Really pleased with That, but most importantly I managed to half my insulin ratio from 2:1 to 1:1 which for me was really the break through. This will for sure be a diet I'll continue. I've attached an image of all you have to eat in those 3 days of the diet. Because it's a crash Diet, they recommend you do it 3 days on 4 days off. They say you can lose up to 10lbs in 3 days. So if someone did this for a month, they could lose up to 40lbs max.


----------



## Hazel

Just 0.5 lb off this week

A total of 7st 3lb


----------



## grovesy

It is still a loss Hazel.


----------



## goosey

Amal said:


> Hi guys, I k ow I said I would check in weekly, but things just got hectic in life. Just an update. For the past 3 days I tried this diet called the military Diet, I thought let me see what this is about. So I dis it with no exercise and managed to lose near about 5lbs/2kg in 3 days. Really pleased with That, but most importantly I managed to half my insulin ratio from 2:1 to 1:1 which for me was really the break through. This will for sure be a diet I'll continue. I've attached an image of all you have to eat in those 3 days of the diet. Because it's a crash Diet, they recommend you do it 3 days on 4 days off. They say you can lose up to 10lbs in 3 days. So if someone did this for a month, they could lose up to 40lbs max.


I couldnt survive on that and cant eat some of that and dont like some of the other


Hazel said:


> Just 0.5 lb off this week
> 
> A total of 7st 3lb


Same as me Hazel, well done but you have lost an amazing amount


----------



## Amal

goosey said:


> I couldnt survive on that and cant eat some of that and dont like some of the other
> 
> Same as me Hazel, well done but you have lost an amazing amount


It was hard but found it easy as I did it with some friends. It was more so an experiment to see if it actually worked. On the website there's a substitution list for all the foods. 

Will try to have another go at it this coming week


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 1.5 lbs this week at SW. This coming week is likely to be rather tricky. My son is graduating ,and we have a big do on in celebration tomorrow.
Then Saturday its a family birthday,copious food - and drink!- so good luck with the diet 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-11 weight loss - 13.5 lbs
(week 12 weigh-in:  11thJune) loss 1.5 lb - total loss 1st 1 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 2 st 1 lb
BMI - 35.51


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 1.5 lbs this week at SW. This coming week is likely to be rather tricky. My son is graduating ,and we have a big do on in celebration tomorrow.
> Then Saturday its a family birthday,copious food - and drink!- so good luck with the diet
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-11 weight loss - 13.5 lbs
> (week 12 weigh-in:  11thJune) loss 1.5 lb - total loss 1st 1 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 2 st 1 lb
> BMI - 35.51


Well done.  I was not well so did not get weighed this week.


Hazel said:


> Just 0.5 lb off this week
> 
> A total of 7st 3lb


Well done.


----------



## goosey

1 1/2 LB loss for m this week


----------



## Hazel

sorry peeps - a gain for me, following a week on EE, as instructed by consultant.

not happy! I have always followed the Red plan with the occasional Green day.

this week I had to almost double my insulin intake to cover the extra carbs

so back to red

sorry people


----------



## grovesy

That is ok, as you have tried and suspected the recommended approach did not work for you.


----------



## Dusty48

Hazel said:


> sorry peeps - a gain for me, following a week on EE, as instructed by consultant.
> 
> not happy! I have always followed the Red plan with the occasional Green day.
> 
> this week I had to almost double my insulin intake to cover the extra carbs
> 
> so back to red
> 
> sorry people


I certainly am not doing as well on this Extra Easy thing . In the past I usually lost an initial stone in 3-4 weeks..It took me 11 weeks this time!  .  normally did alternate days red and green,more green because I like the comfort of a stomach full of carbs! lol. Cant do that now though so will just go plodding on with EE. At least its a steady move in the right direction


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> sorry peeps - a gain for me, following a week on EE, as instructed by consultant.
> 
> not happy! I have always followed the Red plan with the occasional Green day.
> 
> this week I had to almost double my insulin intake to cover the extra carbs
> 
> so back to red
> 
> sorry people


Sorry to read that , is the EE the one they do now?
I should have  a bloody good loss this week, my sister is moving and my god the amount of stuff we have moved , yesterday 10 cars full, today loaded and unloaded a 7 1/2 tonne lorry I am knackered up and down stairs like no bodys business


----------



## Hazel

yes Extra Easy is the current preferred plan


----------



## Hazel

consultant said to go back to Red/Green

so I had better be 100% to ensure a good weight loss to prove my point


----------



## goosey

Hope it works for you, i must be careful now this week as had 2 white bacon rolls this weekend, one today and one yesterday, i did refuse a 2nd both times  but just had extra bacon today


----------



## Hazel

I am going to make egg muffins tomorrow, got all the ingredients, so no excuse


----------



## goosey

I popped in morrisons on way home from sisters, bought 30 eggs as do use alot but they didnt have ay 12/15's . i usually make them or a crustless quiche on a Sunday but back over my sisters tomorrow to help her again, so may not have the time or energy lol


----------



## Dusty48

I really went to town at my son's graduation dinner,ate some of everything,including rice and chilli con carne,smoked mackerel,potato salad (too too much,but it was delish!),two cupcakes - and one lettuce leafand a slice of cucumber as my superfree foods! lol. Have cut down my syns for other days,and am doing a bit more planning than usual,did a bit walking  and humped groceries,so we'll see how much damage my blowout did. We had a great time,and disgraced ourselves yelling and whistling at my son,but who cares. And we have a picture of him in gown and mortar board to tease him with forever.Good day,so refuse to worry about the weight.


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> I really went to town at my son's graduation dinner,ate some of everything,including rice and chilli con carne,smoked mackerel,potato salad (too too much,but it was delish!),two cupcakes - and one lettuce leafand a slice of cucumber as my superfree foods! lol. Have cut down my syns for other days,and am doing a bit more planning than usual,did a bit walking  and humped groceries,so we'll see how much damage my blowout did. We had a great time,and disgraced ourselves yelling and whistling at my son,but who cares. And we have a picture of him in gown and mortar board to tease him with forever.Good day,so refuse to worry about the weight.


Really pleased to hear you enjoyed yourself! It's a very special event - I still remember how proud my family were at mine  I'm sure the 'damage' will be minimal, all that emotion and laughter is bound to burn up a few calories!


----------



## Dusty48

YAY! Lost a pound this week,which is excellent for all the food I consumed at the graduation and the birthday,and all the alcohol(my daughter brought me the usual bottle of ouzo after baking herself in Corfu.about 50 syns there alone) I was very careful of my syns the rest of the week,did some walking,and lo and behold lost my usual 1 lb 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-11 weight loss - 1st 1lb
(week 12 weigh-in: 18thJul) loss 1 lb - total loss 1st 2 lbs

******
total loss for the challenge - 2 st 2 lb
BMI - 35.35

Only 3 more pounds to lose to get to my first goal,get under 35 BMI out of morbidly obese.


----------



## Northerner

Well done @Dusty48!


----------



## Ditto

Well done Dusty.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> YAY! Lost a pound this week,which is excellent for all the food I consumed at the graduation and the birthday,and all the alcohol(my daughter brought me the usual bottle of ouzo after baking herself in Corfu.about 50 syns there alone) I was very careful of my syns the rest of the week,did some walking,and lo and behold lost my usual 1 lb
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
> ******
> SW weeks 1-11 weight loss - 1st 1lb
> (week 12 weigh-in: 18thJune) loss 1 lb - total loss 1st 2 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for the challenge - 2 st 2 lb
> BMI - 35.35
> 
> Only 3 more pounds to lose to get to my first goal,get under 35 BMI out of morbidly obese.


Well done


----------



## goosey

Lost 2 1/2lb this week and got my 3 stone certificate


----------



## Ditto

Fabulous


goosey said:


> Lost 2 1/2lb this week and got my 3 stone certificate


Fabulous, you're on a roll. Well done you.


----------



## Steff

Well done both of you


----------



## goosey

Steff said:


> Well done both of you


Thanks


----------



## Ditto

I gained three pounds over night. Who does that!?


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 1.5lbs off.

A little disappointed - must do better next week


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I gained three pounds over night. Who does that!?


Only you perhaps you needed a poo


Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - 1.5lbs off.
> 
> A little disappointed - must do better next week


Thats good Hazel you have lost sooo much it will slow down, dont beat yourself up x


----------



## Ditto

It's the flipping carbs.  Gave up with the SlimFast after breakfast today, so lunch dinner and a snack were low carb and my bg went up! Not by much, but still up!


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> It's the flipping carbs.  Gave up with the SlimFast after breakfast today, so lunch dinner and a snack were low carb and my bg went up! Not by much, but still up!


Do you at alot of veg/salad? i eat tonnes of it, i keep reading a portion control but freely admit i eat loads, some of the food  plans people write to me dont feed a sparrow
I am lucky i can eat fruit apart from grapes.
Typically i have crustless homemade quiche packed with veg and bacon pieces for breakfast, as easy for me to eat in the car
Lunch i have salad with ham/eggs/chicken and possibly melon after, sometimes i just take a whole melon chopped up and munch
Tea steak/gammon/chicken/fry up(but grilled)/fish either with a plate full of salad  or veg
About 7pm i have chopped up fruit with a muller light yog on top.
Weight has gone down 3 stone and bg and all associated have all gone down in 3 months since diagnosis , i dont snack as a rule as dont need to as have enough in meals  , i drink tea /pepsi max/sugar free squash and water


----------



## Ditto

I've come to the conclusion that if I'm not ravenous while trying to lose weight then I gain. End of. Cheesed off isn't in it.  I see some carbs that people on here eat, ie 100g, if I ate that I'd gain half a stone overnight.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if I'm not ravenous while trying to lose weight then I gain. End of. Cheesed off isn't in it.  I see some carbs that people on here eat, ie 100g, if I ate that I'd gain half a stone overnight.


I dont eat many carbs, sometimes make SW chips in the actifry but i only have a hand full if i have bread i dont have more than 2 small slices of wholemeal a day, cant eat rice sugar rockets, dont eat pasta, very rarely have potatoes with tea


----------



## Ditto

I think it's the bulk that I miss. Rice, potatoes, pasta are all bulky things that other things go with! Salad just doesn't cut it somehow.  Bread is something that other stuff goes on. What do you put stuff on if you don't have bread? Crispbreads aren't bulky enough. We have to rethink a whole eating style. Very hard imho.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I think it's the bulk that I miss. Rice, potatoes, pasta are all bulky things that other things go with! Salad just doesn't cut it somehow.  Bread is something that other stuff goes on. What do you put stuff on if you don't have bread? Crispbreads aren't bulky enough. We have to rethink a whole eating style. Very hard imho.


What do you mean what do i put stuff on if no bread? I dont miss potatoes at all my plate is full and i mean full of veg apart from what ever meat/fish im having


----------



## Ditto

If I'm not supposed to have bread ie toast what can I put my peanut butter on?  _ 
_
I miss potatoes big time, I'm half Irish. It's traditional; meat and two veg....meat and one veg doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> If I'm not supposed to have bread ie toast what can I put my peanut butter on?  _
> _
> I miss potatoes big time, I'm half Irish. It's traditional; meat and two veg....meat and one veg doesn't have the same ring to it.


Celery for your peanut butter?
I have say chicken, then veg i have cauli, peas, carrotts, broc i have at least 4 different veg, you need to plan the day before what you are going to eat and get ready, i do , as being on SW and work nothing would ever happen
You have to be inventive 
Tomorrow we are having curry, hubby will have 1/2 rice and 1/2 chips, i will have  few chips with mine, done in the acti fry , cant tolerate rice


----------



## Ditto

Oh yes, celery! I did do that in the past. Will try that again tootsweet. Yum. On Atkins can't have peas or carrots just yet, you have to get nearer goal to have those as they're quite sweet and carby. Do you weigh your veg? I'm supposed to but can't be bothered. I'm the worst Atkins follower ever.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Oh yes, celery! I did do that in the past. Will try that again tootsweet. Yum. On Atkins can't have peas or carrots just yet, you have to get nearer goal to have those as they're quite sweet and carby. Do you weigh your veg? I'm supposed to but can't be bothered. I'm the worst Atkins follower ever.


No i dont, i have loads as i say why dont you try SW?


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> No i dont, i have loads as i say why dont you try SW?


Me and sisters were intending to go; we'll get there yet!


----------



## goosey

I find it reasonably easy, i  know i cant have crap any way so thats half the battle won, my hubby started as well and he has lost 1st 3 in about 6 weeks  and you can eat loadsssssssss
I am sure there is a coupon in a magazine for free membership


----------



## goosey

Reporting stay the same  dunno why


----------



## Dusty48

Lost only half a pound this week,but the scale flickered between half and one pound several times before settling on the half. BOO. lol. Was a pretty bad week in every way.Once again my hands are curled up like talons with an arthritis flare up,I have precisely one finger available for typing this! 
I banged my little toe against the corner of the bathroom door in the dark,and it is so swollen and sore I cant bear shoes on,so no walking. On top of that I have a horrendous cold which has gone on my lungs,very hard to breathe through the clogged lungs,and my throat is really sore from the constant coughing. Never rains but it pours.So I should be happy with at least some loss,considering how crap the whole week was! 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI
******
SW weeks 1-12 weight loss - 1st 2lb
(week 13 weigh-in: 25th Jul) loss 1/2 lb - total loss 1st 2 1/2 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 2 1/2 lb
BMI - 35.3


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Lost only half a pound this week,but the scale flickered between half and one pound several times before settling on the half. BOO. lol. Was a pretty bad week in every way.Once again my hands are curled up like talons with an arthritis flare up,I have precisely one finger available for typing this!
> I banged my little toe against the corner of the bathroom door in the dark,and it is so swollen and sore I cant bear shoes on,so no walking. On top of that I have a horrendous cold which has gone on my lungs,very hard to breathe through the clogged lungs,and my throat is really sore from the constant coughing. Never rains but it pours.So I should be happy with atleast some loss,cobsidering how crap the whole week was!


Aw! So sorry to hear you have had such a horrid week Dusty!  I hope things ease for you in the coming week and you feel much better  Do keep a close eye on that toe to make sure it is healing well, and if you are at all concerned, do go and see the nurse about it - as you know, we have to be ultra-careful where our feet are concerned.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry to hear you've had a rotten week Dusty so hope this little fella will lift your spirits if nothing else x


----------



## Ditto

Hope you had a better day today Dusty. (((hugs)))


----------



## Hazel

Well disappointed with a 2.5lb gain.    But despite GP intervension, I have not poo'd for nearly 2 weeks (sorry).   This has been going on for several weeks now - so waiting for appt for a colonoscopy, not that should be interesting.

Sorry folks


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear you are having problems.


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Well disappointed with a 2.5lb gain.    But despite GP intervension, I have not poo'd for nearly 2 weeks (sorry).   This has been going on for several weeks now - so waiting for appt for a colonoscopy, not that should be interesting.
> 
> Sorry folks


Awww Hazel, must be so uncomfortable too  hope you soon get sorted x


----------



## goosey

Dusty, hope you are feeling better x


----------



## Ditto

It's to be expected Hazel, I wouldn't worry about weight gain at the minute, just get well soon. Hope they can sort it for you asap.


----------



## Dusty48

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a rotten week Dusty so hope this little fella will lift your spirits if nothing else x



Oh,thank you for the lovely card,Wirralass.! You got the foot right,but my worst hand is the right one. lol.
And thanks for the concern from Ditto and Northerner 
Finally the wound on my little toe healed up,the swelling has pretty much gone,and on Sunday I finally went out to do a bit shopping. Was going stir crazy stuck in the house all the time.The fingers are now unbending so I can do a limited amount of posting,and the cold is slowly going away though I am still coughing continuously. But def an improvement on last week.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 2lbs this week,probably aided by having little appetite with my cold etc! lol.
YAY! Reached my first goal to get out of the morbidly obese zone.Next I will aim for my Club 10 award,i.e lose 10% of my body weight,only 6 or 7 lbs away.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-13 weight loss - 1st 2.5 lb
(week 14 weigh-in: 1st Aug ) loss 2 lb - total loss 1st 4 1/2 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 4 1/2 lb
BMI - 34.86


----------



## Northerner

Excellent news @Dusty48!  Well done, many congratulations on achieving your 1st goal


----------



## Ditto

Well done you.  I hope to follow suit sooner rather than later.  I'll get there eventually...


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I think it's the bulk that I miss. Rice, potatoes, pasta are all bulky things that other things go with! Salad just doesn't cut it somehow.  Bread is something that other stuff goes on. What do you put stuff on if you don't have bread? Crispbreads aren't bulky enough. We have to rethink a whole eating style. Very hard imho.


Have you tried Crackerbread Ditto? 3.5g carbs per cracker. They're very light - you can top them with your favourite foodies!


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'm ashamed to say that the 3lbs I lost, I have re-gained!  Seems I'm fighting a 'losing' battle here  Must try harder.


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Have you tried Crackerbread Ditto? 3.5g carbs per cracker. They're very light - you can top them with your favourite foodies!
> View attachment 4263


I'd eat the lot with cheese and slatherings of butter. I'm incorrigible when it comes to food. Sheer greed. 

Re weight gain, never mind, you'll soon get it off again I'm sure. I'm trying SlimFast again, desperate measures...


----------



## Gogovakiki

Newbie,  diagnosed last month and it hit me quite hard.  Taking Mertformin twice a day, 
Weigh 15 st at and need to loose at least 3st. 
I want in to sort my weight . 
Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Northerner

Gogovakiki said:


> Newbie,  diagnosed last month and it hit me quite hard.  Taking Mertformin twice a day,
> Weigh 15 st at and need to loose at least 3st.
> I want in to sort my weight .
> Thank you for this thread.


Welcome to the forum @Gogovakiki  Good luck with your weight loss efforts  Don't forget that the exercise element is just as important as the food, so whatever you can manage on a regular basis will pay dividends  Exercise improves your response to the insulin you are producing, making it easier to use the energy from your food and reducing the chance it will be stored as fat - every little bit helps! 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have


----------



## Gogovakiki

Thank you kindly Northener.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done to those of you that have had losses, I haven't been weighed for 3 weeks, first my grandson's second birthday party, then a week away with the family, 4 generations of us, ranging in age from 2 to 82.  Then yesterday I didn't feel well so went straight home from work.  Still struggling to get back on the wagon and get my eating back to being totally good, not just about 80%.


----------



## Ditto

Don't even ask.  On the other hand don't listen to Paul McKenna going round Wilkinsons, especially in charge of a shopping trolley, I was nearly asleep on my feet zzzz


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 2lbs this week,probably aided by having little appetite with my cold etc! lol.
> YAY! Reached my first goal to get out of the morbidly obese zone.Next I will aim for my Club 10 award,i.e lose 10% of my body weight,only 6 or 7 lbs away.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
> ******
> SW weeks 1-13 weight loss - 1st 2.5 lb
> (week 14 weigh-in: 1st Aug ) loss 2 lb - total loss 1st 4 1/2 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 4 1/2 lb
> BMI - 34.86


Well done, i have kept my club 10  off for 3 months so got a free week this week


Gogovakiki said:


> Newbie,  diagnosed last month and it hit me quite hard.  Taking Mertformin twice a day,
> Weigh 15 st at and need to loose at least 3st.
> I want in to sort my weight .
> Thank you for this thread.


Welcome you can do it are you going to any groups?


Grannylorraine said:


> Well done to those of you that have had losses, I haven't been weighed for 3 weeks, first my grandson's second birthday party, then a week away with the family, 4 generations of us, ranging in age from 2 to 82.  Then yesterday I didn't feel well so went straight home from work.  Still struggling to get back on the wagon and get my eating back to being totally good, not just about 80%.


Glad you are feeling better

I lost 1 1/2lb this week


----------



## Dusty48

Wow! Goosey,you're our star! lol (where's Wirralass to give you a card? )
I fondly remember back in 2003 when I first did old style SW,red and green,regularly losing like you. Was slimmer of the week almost weekly,slimmer of the month 3 times,lost almost 3 stone in 4 months,double what I've lost this time.All that for my daughter's wedding,after that I relaxed and never did it again till 2012 when this Extra Easy stuff was coming in, and I am so underwhelmed by it that I dont really make a real effort. Also I tend to start the day on SW turn halfway through to LCHF,and end up in a muddle! Getting your mind in the right frame is so essential.


----------



## Hazel

I have lost loads with SW.    However I stick to Red, my consultant, although not too happy, supports my decision as I am losing weight (and they are getting the money).

Recently I tried EE, and I put weight on.

No, I will stick to Red thank you


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Wow! Goosey,you're our star! lol (where's Wirralass to give you a card? )
> I fondly remember back in 2003 when I first did old style SW,red and green,regularly losing like you. Was slimmer of the week almost weekly,slimmer of the month 3 times,lost almost 3 stone in 4 months,double what I've lost this time.All that for my daughter's wedding,after that I relaxed and never did it again till 2012 when this Extra Easy stuff was coming in, and I am so underwhelmed by it that I dont really make a real effort. Also I tend to start the day on SW turn halfway through to LCHF,and end up in a muddle! Getting your mind in the right frame is so essential.


Thanks , wouldnt say a star just plodding on this is the only time i have done SW


Hazel said:


> I have lost loads with SW.    However I stick to Red, my consultant, although not too happy, supports my decision as I am losing weight (and they are getting the money).
> 
> Recently I tried EE, and I put weight on.
> 
> No, I will stick to Red thank you


You have indeed 
Did you weigh this week Hazel? How is your toilet problem is it sorted?


----------



## Hazel

@goosey - weigh in on Saturday mornings.
On the other front, movement.    But need to find out what the issue is.   Colonoscopy on 29th August.    So time will tell


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> @goosey - weigh in on Saturday mornings.
> On the other front, movement.    But need to find out what the issue is.   Colonoscopy on 29th August.    So time will tell


Good luck for tomorrow , glad there has been movement, good luck with that x


----------



## Hazel

WooHoo, lost 7lbs - one happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> WooHoo, lost 7lbs - one happy bunny


Fabulous Hazel!


----------



## grovesy

Well done .


----------



## Ditto

Wow! That is a lot of weight to lose in one week when you've been dieting for a while!  Red days certainly work.


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> WooHoo, lost 7lbs - one happy bunny


Thats the  movement Hazel 
Well done, how much is that now? must be about 8st?


----------



## Hazel

yes, by next week, hopefully


----------



## goosey

A massive well done, people say to me i must feel better, tbh i dont feel any different bet you do


----------



## Hazel

yes, I do not hibernate any more, love being able to shop for clothes in 'normal' shops, goodbye Evans - plus best of all, my health and diabetes is sòoooooo much better


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> yes, I do not hibernate any more, love being able to shop for clothes in 'normal' shops, goodbye Evans - plus best of all, my health and diabetes is sòoooooo much better


Brilliant all round


----------



## goosey

My tea SW pasties made with Weight watchers wraps, had a drop of gravy too  1 hr 45 mis after first bite only a rise of 0.2 so happy


----------



## Dusty48

Maintained this week,which was unexpected good news after the shocking weekend I had !   Thought I would gain 2lbs,so I must have been having a reasonable week before kamikaze day.On Sunday I really fell,had some upsetting family issues and went right back to my stupid old comfort eating habits. Binged on Sunday,ate SIX chocolate macaroons in a couple of hours,plus drank coke (39% of our daily carbs in one can.EEK),a load of roast potatoes and continuous nibbles. Complete meltdown and raging cravings. Its about 6 months since I was like that,just after my sister died in January,and my depression at falling so badly made me even worse this time,very depressing. But I took myself in hand on Monday,though there wasnt time to correct things before Tuesday wegh-in.
At least I pulled myself together. Still got some problems but am trying to break those old comfort eating habits. Very difficult breaking a habit of years!! Otherwise I would be losing 2-3 lbs a week as in the past SW forays.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-14 weight loss - 1st 4.5 lb
(week 15 weigh-in: 8th Aug ) maintained

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 4 1/2 lb
BMI - 34.86


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear of the difficulties you've been through @Dusty48  Don't beat yourself up about it - you realised what it was and you've taken action to try and put things right  You're right -some habits and especially coping mechanisms are extremely difficult to overcome - you'll get there!


----------



## AJLang

I've lost 2lbs


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I've lost 2lbs


Well done Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## goosey

Well done to those that lost  i lost 1/2 lb need to update sig
Dusty thinking of you, hope things look up for you soon x


----------



## Hazel

just 1.5lbs off - better than nothing


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> just 1.5lbs off - better than nothing


Good progress @Hazel - still heading in the right direction!


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> just 1.5lbs off - better than nothing


Well done 1lb more than my 1/2


----------



## Wirrallass

I hang my head in shame  Not doing very well at all despite my walking 5K steps daily - I still can't shift the 3lbs i gained as per 02 August  - perhaps a review of my already LC diet is required?
Well done all those who have lost weight to date


----------



## Dusty48

I must have finally got the chocolate macaroons out of my system,they really bloated me up Lost 2.5 lbs this week  and reached my one and a half stone award at last.3 more pounds to reach my Club 10 award   
May be slow,but its pretty steady,.Love to look at my graph on SWs online site,seeing the steady progress,14 losses and two maintains,very satisfying and it keeps me motivated
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-15 weight loss - 1st 4.5 lb
(week 16 weigh-in: 15th Aug ) loss 2.5 lbs
loss 1st 7lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st  7 lb
BMI - 34.54


----------



## Northerner

That's great @Dusty48! Congratulations on your award and steady and sustained losses - best way to do it!


----------



## Storm

I've just been diagnosed with type 1 and I've been recommended to lose 10-12kg.  I didn't think I was too bad weight wise I'm 5ft 10 and 72kg (a little under 11 1/2 stone) and a size 12 but needs must so here goes!


----------



## Robin

Storm said:


> I've just been diagnosed with type 1 and I've been recommended to lose 10-12kg.  I didn't think I was too bad weight wise I'm 5ft 10 and 72kg (a little under 11 1/2 stone) and a size 12 but needs must so here goes!


That sounds a lot of weight to be asked to lose, especially if you carry it as muscle, not fat (you sound like you exercise a lot, from your other posts). It would make you 60 kg, which is what I weigh, and I'm 5ft 5, fairly muscly, and consider myself normal size. If you think it's wrong, I'd challenge it when you next see your health care team.


----------



## Storm

Thanks Robin, I do do quite a bit of exercise normally (and hope to return to it next week once I've figured out this insulin malarky!) but carry a bit of a belly, so maybe I do need to lose that - I'd love a flat tummy but chocolate and seeing as that is now not a realistic daily food (!) maybe I'll get that flat tummy now.  I guess if I work on losing some weight if I find I reach a better level which isn't as low as suggested I can stop.  Maybe I'll lose some automatically due to dietary changes....one step at a time!


----------



## Robin

Storm said:


> Thanks Robin, I do do quite a bit of exercise normally (and hope to return to it next week once I've figured out this insulin malarky!) but carry a bit of a belly, so maybe I do need to lose that - I'd love a flat tummy but chocolate and seeing as that is now not a realistic daily food (!) maybe I'll get that flat tummy now.  I guess if I work on losing some weight if I find I reach a better level which isn't as low as suggested I can stop.  Maybe I'll lose some automatically due to dietary changes....one step at a time!


Ah, yes, belly fat often means fat round your visceral organs, which is not what you want.
I converted to 85% or even 90% dark chocolate, a couple of squares satisfy the craving, and there not much carb in them. ( and it contains flavenols, which are supposed to be good for you!)


----------



## Copepod

Storm said:


> I've just been diagnosed with type 1 and I've been recommended to lose 10-12kg.  I didn't think I was too bad weight wise I'm 5ft 10 and 72kg (a little under 11 1/2 stone) and a size 12 but needs must so here goes!


That sounds slightly odd advice, as the figures you give correspond to BMI of 22.7, which is within the healthy weight range of 18.5 - 25. If you lose 12kg, your BMI would be 18.9, only just above the bottom of the healthy range. Unfortunately, some people are apple shaped (weight on abdomen) and others are pear shaped (weight on hips), and there's very little you can do about that pattern of weight distribution. Visceral fat around organs in abdomen is hidden, and it's possible to have this without having a podgy tummy, and it's also possible to have a podgy tummy without having visceral fat. Please can I suggest that you discuss the advice to lose weight with whoever told you, as the whole picture needs to be considered, taking account of your activity level, muscle mass etc? Ideally, there should be a body composition device to record you properly. This is a device on which you stand with bare feet, and more advance devices have hand grips, too.


----------



## Storm

I last had my body fat measured a couple of months ago (water method) and it was around 22.3% Ideal for me is 18-20% so I didn't worry too much. I'll have a word with the nurse tomorrow.


----------



## goosey

Well done dusty 
Welcome and good luck to the new people starting out
I would like to report  a loss of 2 1/2lbs this week


----------



## Hazel

go @goosey


----------



## Wirrallass

Storm said:


> I've just been diagnosed with type 1 and I've been recommended to lose 10-12kg.  I didn't think I was too bad weight wise I'm 5ft 10 and 72kg (a little under 11 1/2 stone) and a size 12 but needs must so here goes!


Good luck Storm - you'll make progress here especially with the support from other members x


----------



## goosey

Thanks Hazel x


----------



## Hazel

Just lost 1.5lbs - boohoo wanted 2


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> Just lost 1.5lbs - boohoo wanted 2


Thats good, well done  You have done so well


----------



## grovesy

Well done Hazel.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 1 lb this week.my usual. Nothing like Goosey and Hazel,but I dont think I have ever managed to keep to a plan for so long,without feeling deprived. I use almost all my syns every day,could probably lose an extra pound a week if I cut them down,but this way I can still have some potatoes,and extra cheese,plus my salad cream.I couldnt bear salad without plenty of cheese and salad cream. 

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-16 weight loss - 1st 7 lbs
(week 17 weigh-in: 22nd Aug ) loss 1lb
loss 1st 8lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 8 lb
BMI - 34.38


----------



## goosey

STS the same for me this week


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 1 lb this week.my usual. Nothing like Goosey and Hazel,but I dont think I have ever managed to keep to a plan for so long,without feeling deprived. I use almost all my syns every day,could probably lose an extra pound a week if I cut them down,but this way I can still have some potatoes,and extra cheese,plus my salad cream.I couldnt bear salad without plenty of cheese and salad cream.
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
> ******
> SW weeks 1-16 weight loss - 1st 7 lbs
> (week 17 weigh-in: 22nd Aug ) loss 1lb
> loss 1st 8lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 8 lb
> BMI - 34.38


1lb more than me, well done


----------



## Keny

Well done for the weight lost. I was diagnose T2 in May of this year and was really struggling loosing weight and was on 3 mets a day. I now lost 4stone and on 1 tablet a day. I reduce my carbs to practically zero and bloods normal. When you think about it our bodies are not designed to eat carbs and fats. Even the birds in our local pond, the council have put up signs don't feed the birds bread. I always thought we treat our animals better than humans, now I know. I am not a doctor so leave it to you to try a week and see the difference?


----------



## goosey

Keny said:


> Well done for the weight lost. I was diagnose T2 in May of this year and was really struggling loosing weight and was on 3 mets a day. I now lost 4stone and on 1 tablet a day. I reduce my carbs to practically zero and bloods normal. When you think about it our bodies are not designed to eat carbs and fats. Even the birds in our local pond, the council have put up signs don't feed the birds bread. I always thought we treat our animals better than humans, now I know. I am not a doctor so leave it to you to try a week and see the difference?


Who me?
Well done on your loss


----------



## Keny

Yep


----------



## goosey

I have lost 3 st 4 1/2 lb in 22 weeks i eat very few carbs


----------



## goosey

Reporting a 3lb weight loss and 3 1/2 stone award


----------



## Hazel

goosey said:


> Reporting a 3lb weight loss and 3 1/2 stone award



fantastic


----------



## Northerner

goosey said:


> Reporting a 3lb weight loss and 3 1/2 stone award


Well done Goosey!


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> fantastic





Northerner said:


> Well done Goosey!


Thanks both was also Slimmer of the week


----------



## Hazel

hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on - sorry


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on - sorry


In the scheme of things that's nothing to be ashamed about Hazel, I'm sure you'll improve by next week  I've actually put on half a stone whilst unable to exercise due to illness.


----------



## Hazel

crikey Alan, that's not like you


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> crikey Alan, that's not like you


I know! That's the first weight I've put on for several months!  I'm sure it will come down again once I start exercising more - my diet hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Goosey! You are doing so well. Had to drag myself to SW this week,in fact I didnt stay for class for the first time,and was happy to have maintained,as cooking and following plans went out of the window. I am recovering from a horrendous cystitis bout,almost a week of misery,still not completely well.
I hope to lose a pound this week,we'll see on Tuesday,but got to confess SW has been way out of my mind all week! .
Must wake up,my daughter joined SW,though in another group in another town,she lost 5.5lbs her first week,which was a consolation to my maintaining lol.
Puts me to shame.

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-17 weight loss - 1st 8 lbs
(week 18 weigh-in: 29nd Aug ) - maintained
loss 1st 8lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 8 lb
BMI - 34.38


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> hangs head in shame - 2.5lbs on - sorry


Thats nothing with how much you have lost  you will get something like 6lb next week


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Well done Goosey! You are doing so well. Had to drag myself to SW this week,in fact I didnt stay for class for the first time,and was happy to have maintained,as cooking and following plans went out of the window. I am recovering from a horrendous cystitis bout,almost a week of misery,still not completely well.
> I hope to lose a pound this week,we'll see on Tuesday,but got to confess SW has been way out of my mind all week! .
> Must wake up,my daughter joined SW,though in another group in another town,she lost 5.5lbs her first week,which was a consolation to my maintaining lol.
> Puts me to shame.
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
> ******
> SW weeks 1-17 weight loss - 1st 8 lbs
> (week 18 weigh-in: 29nd Aug ) - maintained
> loss 1st 8lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 8 lb
> BMI - 34.38


Hi Dusty
Put myself to shame this week put on 1/2lb  wouldnt mine but not been naughty!
I wasnt to hit 4 stone target by 7th Oct so thats 7lb as we go away for  a week then


----------



## Dusty48

.I was sure I posted this weeks results on Wednesday,mustnt have saved .lol.Lost one and a half pounds,now only half a pound away from Club 10 target

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
******
SW weeks 1-18 weight loss - 1st 8 lbs
(week 19 weigh-in: 5th Sept ) - lost 1.5 lbs
loss 1st 9.5 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 9.5 lbs
BMI - 34.05.

 Having a shocking week this week,far too much alcohol,lots of teacakes and biscuits,too busy to cook for myself on top of Mr Dusty's meals,so I have been eating his very rich,high carb meals,especially curries and rice,with a consequent bloating,and have added 4 pounds in 3 days.    I always bloat with rice,and deliberately avoided eating it - till this week.Grrr. 
September is a month full of challenges,with a host of family birthdays and occasions,troops of visitors all the time,I just havent even attempted to follow the plan properly at all.Think this might be the first time in 5 months to have a weight gain,which will be disappointing. Oh well,we'll see.Wish I could concentrate just on myself,perhaps try to eat only speed foods,but its difficult with all the family around all weekend.I usually cook loads of veg for myself,and add meat and fish I am preparing for Mr Dusty,but life has been hectic lately,I just havent had the time for all the extra veg preparation and cooking this week.The Extra Easy plan seems to depend on lots of cooking,or lots of money to buy ready made stuff! I longingly eye those ready meals at Iceland,but £3 a time for one meal is way out of this pensioner's pocket!


----------



## Hazel

well after a gain last week - lost 6lbs today.

chuffed


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> well after a gain last week - lost 6lbs today.
> 
> chuffed


Excellent Hazel! Well done!


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> .I was sure I posted this weeks results on Wednesday,mustnt have saved .lol.Lost one and a half pounds,now only half a pound away from Club 10 target
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
> ******
> SW weeks 1-18 weight loss - 1st 8 lbs
> (week 19 weigh-in: 5th Sept ) - lost 1.5 lbs
> loss 1st 9.5 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 9.5 lbs
> BMI - 34.05.
> 
> Having a shocking week this week,far too much alcohol,lots of teacakes and biscuits,too busy to cook for myself on top of Mr Dusty's meals,so I have been eating his very rich,high carb meals,especially curries and rice,with a consequent bloating,and have added 4 pounds in 3 days.    I always bloat with rice,and deliberately avoided eating it - till this week.Grrr.
> September is a month full of challenges,with a host of family birthdays and occasions,troops of visitors all the time,I just havent even attempted to follow the plan properly at all.Think this might be the first time in 5 months to have a weight gain,which will be disappointing. Oh well,we'll see.Wish I could concentrate just on myself,perhaps try to eat only speed foods,but its difficult with all the family around all weekend.I usually cook loads of veg for myself,and add meat and fish I am preparing for Mr Dusty,but life has been hectic lately,I just havent had the time for all the extra veg preparation and cooking this week.The Extra Easy plan seems to depend on lots of cooking,or lots of money to buy ready made stuff! I longingly eye those ready meals at Iceland,but £3 a time for one meal is way out of this pensioner's pocket!


Try to keep your focus @Dusty48! Don't let your hard work and determination slip away


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Excellent Hazel! Well done!



Cheers Alan X


----------



## grovesy

Well done Hazel.


----------



## Ditto

Well done Hazel.  

I'm gonna have to do SlimFast, I've lost the plot.


----------



## HOBIE

Hazel well done


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> well after a gain last week - lost 6lbs today.
> 
> chuffed


Told ya hope mine is the same this week


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Well done Hazel.
> 
> I'm gonna have to do SlimFast, I've lost the plot.


Not like you to lose the plot


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> .I was sure I posted this weeks results on Wednesday,mustnt have saved .lol.Lost one and a half pounds,now only half a pound away from Club 10 target
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target
> ******
> SW weeks 1-18 weight loss - 1st 8 lbs
> (week 19 weigh-in: 5th Sept ) - lost 1.5 lbs
> loss 1st 9.5 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 9.5 lbs
> BMI - 34.05.
> 
> Having a shocking week this week,far too much alcohol,lots of teacakes and biscuits,too busy to cook for myself on top of Mr Dusty's meals,so I have been eating his very rich,high carb meals,especially curries and rice,with a consequent bloating,and have added 4 pounds in 3 days.    I always bloat with rice,and deliberately avoided eating it - till this week.Grrr.
> September is a month full of challenges,with a host of family birthdays and occasions,troops of visitors all the time,I just havent even attempted to follow the plan properly at all.Think this might be the first time in 5 months to have a weight gain,which will be disappointing. Oh well,we'll see.Wish I could concentrate just on myself,perhaps try to eat only speed foods,but its difficult with all the family around all weekend.I usually cook loads of veg for myself,and add meat and fish I am preparing for Mr Dusty,but life has been hectic lately,I just havent had the time for all the extra veg preparation and cooking this week.The Extra Easy plan seems to depend on lots of cooking,or lots of money to buy ready made stuff! I longingly eye those ready meals at Iceland,but £3 a time for one meal is way out of this pensioner's pocket!


Hi Dusty,
Why dosent Mr Dusty eat the same as you? i dont cook different meals, although hubby is slimming as well now but wasnt when i first started, he just has potatoes where as i dont and also he can have more syns,i dont have syns in my meals have all my syns on a sat with a picky tea


----------



## goosey

Reporting a miserable 1lb loss, thought it would have been more


----------



## Hazel

I won't be weighed on Sat as I am off to the Birmingham meet.

Don't be disappointed @goosey - I tend to look at weight lost over the month, not on a weekly results.    It is heading in the right direction


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> I won't be weighed on Sat as I am off to the Birmingham meet.
> 
> Don't be disappointed @goosey - I tend to look at weight lost over the month, not on a weekly results.    It is heading in the right direction


Thanks Hazel, been so good and last week was good and put 1/2 on still average of 2lb a week which is good i suppose


----------



## Dusty48

II managed


goosey said:


> Hi Dusty,
> Why dosent Mr Dusty eat the same as you? i dont cook different meals, although hubby is slimming as well now but wasnt when i first started, he just has potatoes where as i dont and also he can have more syns,i dont have syns in my meals have all my syns on a sat with a picky tea



My husband is African,and still eats mostly african styled food.He has fixed tastes,wont make any compromises.He loves curries,and rice,roast potatoes,and only eats veg in a peanut butter sauce!Very high on the carbs side. Somehow he has reached his 80s fit as a fiddle  But all those carbs and sauces are a no-go area for me now,I find it easier,though time consuming, just to make separate meals for myself.


----------



## Dusty48

Northerner said:


> Try to keep your focus @Dusty48! Don't let your hard work and determination slip away


You are so right,Northerner,its all psychological really,wrong mind set and things go pear shaped. I have several health and personal issues which are distracting,,and I  havent really focused hard on the SW plan. Really I have just avoided bread,potatoes,cakes and biscuits,and sweets. This has been enough to get rid of the best part of 3 stones,but it looks as if that is no longer enough. I admit I just dont feel enthusiastic about the new style SW Easy Extra. I need to really try to to get in the mindset.


----------



## Dusty48

goosey said:


> Thanks Hazel, been so good and last week was good and put 1/2 on still average of 2lb a week which is good i suppose



I think you are doing so well though Goosey! Do you look at Lifeline Online? I love the graph of my weight loss,because apart from 3 maintained plateau lines,its steadily pointing downwards. lol.


----------



## Dusty48

I had a shocking time last week,putting on 4 lbs  at one point,so my final getting a half pound loss was a triumph.I have now reached my Club 10.hopefully leading to health benefits,(lower BP,cholesterol etc)

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
******
SW weeks 1-19 weight loss - 1st 9.5 lbs
(week 20 weigh-in: 12th Sept ) - lost half a pound 
loss 1st 10 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 10 lbs
BMI - 34.05.

Have to set a new mini target.Think I'll try reducing my BMI in smaller segments,perhaps 2 (12 lbs) points at a time.


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> II managed
> 
> 
> My husband is African,and still eats mostly african styled food.He has fixed tastes,wont make any compromises.He loves curries,and rice,roast potatoes,and only eats veg in a peanut butter sauce!Very high on the carbs side. Somehow he has reached his 80s fit as a fiddle  But all those carbs and sauces are a no-go area for me now,I find it easier,though time consuming, just to make separate meals for myself.


Ahhhh i see, hard work then 


Dusty48 said:


> I think you are doing so well though Goosey! Do you look at Lifeline Online? I love the graph of my weight loss,because apart from 3 maintained plateau lines,its steadily pointing downwards. lol.


Thanks i have once  perhaps i ought to do more


Dusty48 said:


> I had a shocking time last week,putting on 4 lbs  at one point,so my final getting a half pound loss was a triumph.I have now reached my Club 10.hopefully leading to health benefits,(lower BP,cholesterol etc)
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - Get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> ******
> SW weeks 1-19 weight loss - 1st 9.5 lbs
> (week 20 weigh-in: 12th Sept ) - lost half a pound
> loss 1st 10 lbs
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge - 2 st 10 lbs
> BMI - 34.05.
> 
> Have to set a new mini target.Think I'll try reducing my BMI in smaller segments,perhaps 2 (12 lbs) points at a time.


Well done on the loss and club 10


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 2 lbs this week.Weather was slightly better at times so I managed some exercise,which I always feel helps the weight loss. Being stuck in the house just adds to the temptation to eat! lol.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal -   get BMI below 32 (by losing 12 lbs)
******
SW weeks 1-20 weight loss - 1st 10lbs
(week 21 weigh-in: 19th Sept ) - lost 2lbs
loss 1st 12 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 12 lbs
BMI - 33.73


----------



## Northerner

Well done @Dusty48


----------



## goosey

Well done Dusty
I had a better week this week 2 1/2 lb


----------



## Hazel

well done everyone.    I did not go to class on Saturday, chest infection, antibiotics, snottery head cold - feeling sorry for myself.
Sadly been eating for Britain so I expect a gain this Saturday


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> well done everyone.    I did not go to class on Saturday, chest infection, antibiotics, snottery head cold - feeling sorry for myself.
> Sadly been eating for Britain so I expect a gain this Saturday



Weight loss is a long hard road Hazel and sometimes we hit a speed bump that slows us down. You’ll be back on track soon enough I’m sure


----------



## goosey

Hazel said:


> well done everyone.    I did not go to class on Saturday, chest infection, antibiotics, snottery head cold - feeling sorry for myself.
> Sadly been eating for Britain so I expect a gain this Saturday


Thanks, you have done so well  dont beat yourself up over it and GET WELL SOON x


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Girls


----------



## goosey

Lost 1 1/2 lb at tonight's weigh in


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Goosey .I lost half a pound,and was pleased because of all the temptations this month,with numerous birthdays,anniversaries etc.Two more this weekend,my husband's birthday,and my daughter's . Expecting all the family this weekend,so a host of temptations in the food and drink area.
Actually losing four and a half pounds this month is pretty good in light of the challenges.I know in the past I would have been putting on a couple of pounds a week this month lol.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 12 lbs)
******
SW weeks 1-21 weight loss - 1st 12 lbs
(week 22 weigh-in: 26th Sept ) - lost 0.5 lbs
loss 1st 12.5 lbs

******
total loss for our challenge - 2 st 12.5 lbs
BMI - 33.73


----------



## goosey

Well done Dusty


----------



## Hazel

sorry chums, had a sizeable gain - need to pull my head in


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> sorry chums, had a sizeable gain - need to pull my head in


You will get there.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> sorry chums, had a sizeable gain - need to pull my head in


You've done it before Hazel, I'm sure you can do it again


----------



## Hazel

not feeling too clever- today would have been Dad's 92nd birthday - and just had a call to say the lady living next door to my parents passed away earlier this afternoon.

Sad day☹☹☹


----------



## Ditto

I'm sorry you had a sad day Hazel.


----------



## Dusty48

Sorry not to be around lately,life has been very hectic. I am still at 2st 12.5 lbs,that 3 st marker seems as far away as ever! 
My son brought me a huge tin of Licorice Allsorts from his holiday and I fell into temptation,ate the whole box this week after months without any sweets at all.Then Mr Dusty gave me a snickers bar,something I dont normally want to eat and I gobbled that down too. The sugar cravings have been intense.  Has left me depressed and disappointed in myself. Apart from all that useless sugar I would probably have lost a pound.
Ah well,I am determined to get back on track this week,despite certain real life issues which could be obstacles. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ditto

Dusty48 said:


> ....Licorice Allsorts...snickers bar...


I wouldn't be able to have the licorice allsorts because I've got high blood pressure and wouldn't be able to have the Snickers because it would spike me...on the other hand I'm on a bender of toast and other white carbs at the minute so I don't know which is worse! Do the sweeties not spike you Dusty?


----------



## goosey

Not been here for a few weeks, sorry everyone butttttttttt, i have reached 4 stone loss this week well not all this week obviously  , lost 3lb this week but was on holiday last week


----------



## Northerner

goosey said:


> Not been here for a few weeks, sorry everyone butttttttttt, i have reached 4 stone loss this week well not all this week obviously  , lost 3lb this week but was on holiday last week


Excellent @goosey! Well done!


----------



## goosey

Northerner said:


> Excellent @goosey! Well done!


Thanks , hard slog to target now , another 1 stone 2


----------



## Ditto

Fabulous Goosey, well done.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Fabulous Goosey, well done.


Thanks 
How you doing?


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Thanks
> How you doing?


Agh don't ask.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> Agh don't ask.


Ok nothing said


----------



## Ditto

goosey said:


> Ok nothing said


I'm starting tomorrow...it's traditional...Monday.  I've been starting a diet every Monday for fifty years.


----------



## goosey

1 1/2lb off this week


----------



## Vince_UK

Hi All
FIrst Visit Here
September 28th 98 kilos 15.43 stones
Today 89.5 kilos 14.1 stones
Target 85 kilos by year end 13.4 stones
Ultimate goal 80 kilos 12.6 stones


----------



## HOBIE

Well done "U2" keep going & good luck . (it makes you feel good)


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> Hi All
> FIrst Visit Here
> September 28th 98 kilos 15.43 stones
> Today 89.5 kilos 14.1 stones
> Target 85 kilos by year end 13.4 stones
> Ultimate goal 80 kilos 12.6 stones


Hi and welcome 
I am sure you will do it, if i can you can


----------



## HOBIE

Positive stuff goosey  Well done.


----------



## Dusty48

Hi people! Computer has been on the blink,had to go off for repairs,so I havent been able to update. Well,2 weeks ago I reached 3 stone at last,last week another pound off,but maintained this week,not sure why,as I thought I was doing OK.Oh well,will keep on plugging away,slow and steady does it in the end.
!dealy I'd like to reach my 3rd mini goal by the end of the year,and the end of our challenge,but the way I am slowing down,I may not manage. We'll see
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 8 lbs more)
******
SW  weight loss till 24thOct -  2st 1lb
weigh in 31st Oct - maintained

******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 1 lb
BMI - 33.25


----------



## goosey

Dusty, its me on the SW thread (bubbs)


----------



## Dusty48

Lol! Yep,I was 90% certain it must be you. I tried to reply and was informed they prevent replies for an hour! Weird


----------



## goosey

Dusty48 said:


> Lol! Yep,I was 90% certain it must be you. I tried to reply and was informed they prevent replies for an hour! Weird


When your new, after that you have to wait 1 seconds between posts x


----------



## Vince_UK

September 28th 98 kilos 15.43 stones
Today  Nov 4th 87.9 kilos 13.8 stones
Target 85 kilos by year end 13.4 stones
Revised year end target to 82 kilos 12.9 stones achievable i think allowing for Xmas usual pig out.
Ultimate goal 80 kilos 12.6 stones


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> September 28th 98 kilos 15.43 stones
> Today  Nov 4th 87.9 kilos 13.8 stones
> Target 85 kilos by year end 13.4 stones
> Revised year end target to 82 kilos 12.9 stones achievable i think allowing for Xmas usual pig out.
> Ultimate goal 80 kilos 12.6 stones


You're well on the way there Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> You're well on the way there Vince!


Hope so N


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - well after a few weeks of gaining weight - 4lbs off this morning

And

Miss Slinky - woohoo!


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - well after a few weeks of gaining weight - 4lbs off this morning
> 
> And
> 
> Miss Slinky - woohoo!


Well done,


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - well after a few weeks of gaining weight - 4lbs off this morning
> 
> And
> 
> Miss Slinky - woohoo!


Great news Hazel, well done!


----------



## Dusty48

W


Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - well after a few weeks of gaining weight - 4lbs off this morning
> 
> And
> 
> Miss Slinky - woohoo!



YAY! Good job Hazel!  Is ''Miss Slinky''  another name for Slimmer of the Week?I have seen various people use the term,but have never heard it ever used in my own (rather peculiar) group.
Am I just a Grumpy Old Woman,or is there an overdose of parties  at SW these days? We seem to have one every other week! lol.Indeed,we had our Xmas party a couple of weeks ago! Weird. 
I want to buckle down and lose about 10lbs over rest of the year,so that after the Xmas inevitable blowout,I  can still finish the year at a loss of 3 1/2 stone.(at present 3st 1 lb). Bit of a tall order,but at least I will try.We cant all be like the miraculous Goosey who is still losing huge amounts even 6 months in. Great work,Goosey!!!


----------



## Hazel

Dusty48 said:


> W
> 
> 
> YAY! Good job Hazel!  Is ''Miss Slinky''  another name for Slimmer of the Week?I have seen various people use the term,but have never heard it ever used in my own (rather peculiar) group.
> Am I just a Grumpy Old Woman,or is there an overdose of parties  at SW these days? We seem to have one every other week! lol.Indeed,we had our Xmas party a couple of weeks ago! Weird.
> I want to buckle down and lose about 10lbs over rest of the year,so that after the Xmas inevitable blowout,I  can still finish the year at a loss of 3 1/2 stone.(at present 3st 1 lb). Bit of a tall order,but at least I will try.We cant all be like the miraculous Goosey who is still losing huge amounts even 6 months in. Great work,Goosey!!!




Miss Slinky is voted for by class members
which is really nice


----------



## HOBIE

Good for you Hazel !  AKA Miss Slinky


----------



## Dusty48

YAY! Slimmer of the Week with a loss of 4 1/2 lbs!. Having started a Slim for Santa challenge on MSE I thought I had better make a good showing at the start,so had an SP week,lots of veggies,and few syns,and lots of exercise.Back to basics really. I normally try for 1 lb loss using 10-12 syns a day,but this is too high after 3 stones lost to cause much weight loss,so I needed to cut the syns.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 5 lbs more)
******
SW weight loss till 31st Oct - 2st 1lb
weigh in 7th Nov - 4.5 loss

******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 5 1/2 lb
BMI - 32.6

Last edited: Oct 31, 2017
Very pleased with the loss,and will perhaps do the SP fairly regularly. We'll see


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> YAY! Slimmer of the Week with a loss of 4 1/2 lbs!. Having started a Slim for Santa challenge on MSE I thought I had better make a good showing at the start,so had an SP week,lots of veggies,and few syns,and lots of exercise.Back to basics really. I normally try for 1 lb loss using 10-12 syns a day,but this is too high after 3 stones lost to cause much weight loss,so I needed to cut the syns.
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> 3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 5 lbs more)
> ******
> SW weight loss till 31st Oct - 2st 1lb
> weigh in 7th Nov - 4.5 loss
> 
> ******
> total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 5 1/2 lb
> BMI - 32.6
> 
> Last edited: Oct 31, 2017
> Very pleased with the loss,and will perhaps do the SP fairly regularly. We'll see


Congratulations Dusty!  Miss Slinky!  Well done


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All
Today 87.3kgs only 500 gr (1.3lbs) reduction since last week.
Seem to be slowing down a tad but I guess a loss is a still a loss


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Morning All
> Today 87.3kgs only 500 gr (1.3lbs) reduction since last week.
> Seem to be slowing down a tad but I guess a loss is a still a loss


Indeed it is Vince - everything still going in the right direction!


----------



## goosey

Well done to everyone that has lost 
Well done Hazel, we have not had Miss slinky 
I lost 1 lb this week just updated my sig


----------



## Vince_UK

Hiya all
Today I am 86.4 kilos 13.6 st down from 87.3 on the 11th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th
Now got a few more problems. As well as a new wardrobe being required, my rings are to big for me now and my watch is swinging around my wrist. This weight loss thing is going to prove expensive lol


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> Hiya all
> Today I am 86.4 kilos 13.6 st down from 87.3 on the 11th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th
> Now got a few more problems. As well as a new wardrobe being required, my rings are to big for me now and my watch is swinging around my wrist. This weight loss thing is going to prove expensive lol


Well done
My rings wernt tight before and dont find them loose now
I am reporting a 1lb loss this week  12lb to go


----------



## Dusty48

Spent much of this week lying on the bed,couldnt walk with my rotten knee,which I ripped last week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Real struggle to get to SW today. What with no exercise, eating almost half a pound of cheese from boredom,plus my great granddaughter's first birthday party on Saturday (4 large pieces of my daughter's gorgeous corned beef plate pie straight out of the oven,my first taste of one of my all time fave foods in 6 months.Whole party stuff probably around 60 syns!) I was pretty relieved to lose 0.5 lbs





. Thought I would have added another pound!
Of course I am still a pound more than I should be after last week's debacle,when I put on 1.5 lbs,but here's hoping I am getting back on track
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



total loss this year  3 st 4 1/2 lbs

I can still barely bend my knee,so I am doing this post standing up with the laptop on the kitchen worktop.Its driving me crazy not being online for more than a week,but typing standing up ,while bending to see what I am typing,is weird. 

Quick Reply Thanks  0


----------



## goosey

Stayed the same this week


----------



## Vince_UK

Hiya everyone
Today I am 85.7kilos 13.5 stones, down from 86.4kilos on the 18th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th. My first target is 85 but the last 0.7kilos seem to be getting tougher to achieve. I guess that is 2 stones lost in 2 months.
 As well as a new wardrobe being required and  my rings, watch, belts, shirts and pants being to big for me now, my double chin has turned into a Turkey like flap so I guess I will need to look at a bit of nip and tuck lol


----------



## Lairyfairy

I would like to join in the 2018 ‘slimming club’.  I presume it will start January?


----------



## toffee_01

Me too


----------



## Northerner

Lairyfairy said:


> I would like to join in the 2018 ‘slimming club’.  I presume it will start January?





toffee_01 said:


> Me too


Your applications have been accepted!  Start filling your minds with positive thoughts!


----------



## Dusty48

Back on track,lost 1 lb this week. The weather was atrocious tonight,torrential rain and freezing cold,so was very grateful someone gave me a lift home,instead of having to walk 200 yards and wait for a bus!
Was awarded a free week for keeping below my Club 10 weight for 10 weeks 
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 5 lbs more)
******
SW weight loss till 21th Nov- 2st 4 1/2 lbs
weigh in 28th Nov - 1 lb loss
******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 5 1/2 lb
BMI - 32.44


----------



## toffee_01

huge well done dusty


----------



## Vince_UK

2nd Target Achieved
This morning Dec 1st weight was 84.8kgs below my first target of 85kgs
84.8kgs 13,35 stones,  85.7 kilos 13.5 stones  on Nov 25th, down from 86.4kilos on the 18th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th. My  target was 85kg
I guess that is, 13.2 kgs 2.07 stones lost in 2 months.
Next Target 82 kgs, 12.9 stones.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> 2nd Target Achieved
> This morning Dec 1st weight was 84.8kgs below my first target of 85kgs
> 84.8kgs 13,35 stones,  85.7 kilos 13.5 stones  on Nov 25th, down from 86.4kilos on the 18th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th. My  target was 85kg
> I guess that is, 13.2 kgs 2.07 stones lost in 2 months.
> Next Target 82 kgs, 12.9 stones.


Excellent! Well done Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Well done Vince!


Thanks N Really Appreciate the motivation


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Vince!


----------



## Dusty48

Lost  2.5 lb this week,and was Slimmer of the Week and Slimmer of the Month too,even though I only lost 4.5 lbs in the whole month! lol
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 1 lb more)
******
SW weight loss till 28th Nov- 2st 5 1/2 lbs
weigh in  5th Dec - 2.5 lbs  loss
******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 8 lb
BMI - 32.12


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Lost  2.5 lb this week,and was Slimmer of the Week and Slimmer of the Month too,even though I only lost 4.5 lbs in the whole month! lol
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> 3rd goal - get BMI below 32 (by losing 1 lb more)
> ******
> SW weight loss till 28th Nov- 2st 5 1/2 lbs
> weigh in  5th Dec - 2.5 lbs  loss
> ******
> total loss for our challenge this year - 3 st 8 lb
> BMI - 32.12


Excellent @Dusty48 ! Well done! So close to your 3rd goal!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Joining the 2018 commitment group. Everyone is such an inspiration.


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Well done Vince!


Thanks Dusty


----------



## Vince_UK

This morning Dec 10th weight was 83.4kgs, 13.13st
Dec 1st 84.8kgs 13,35 stones, 85.7 kilos 13.5 stones on Nov 25th, down from 86.4kilos on the 18th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th. 
That is,14.6 kgs 2.27 stones lost 
Next Target 82 kgs, 12.9 stones.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> This morning Dec 10th weight was 83.4kgs, 13.13st
> Dec 1st 84.8kgs 13,35 stones, 85.7 kilos 13.5 stones on Nov 25th, down from 86.4kilos on the 18th and down fron 98 kilos15.4 st September 28th.
> That is,14.6 kgs 2.27 stones lost
> Next Target 82 kgs, 12.9 stones.


Your doctor won't recognise you!  Well done!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Yep I want to get onboard for 2018 too. Weight is steadily coming down but need to keep that on track.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Your doctor won't recognise you!  Well done!


I hope he doesn't lol
Hope my Family still recognise me Northerner.
Think I will need a new wardrobe and a little bit nip and tuck here and there lol


----------



## Dusty48

Lost  1 lb this week,and reached my mini goal to get below BMI 32  

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/1217
******
.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
SW weight loss till 4th Dec - 2st 8 lbs
weigh in 5th Dec - 1 lb loss
******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3st 9 lbs 
BMI - 31.95


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Lost  1 lb this week,and reached my mini goal to get below BMI 32
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> 1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> 3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/1217
> .Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> SW weight loss till 4th Dec - 2st 8 lbs
> weigh in 5th Dec - 1 lb loss
> ******
> total loss for our challenge this year - 3st 9 lbs
> BMI - 31.95


Yay! Well done Dusty, you have done so well!


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Lost  1 lb this week,and reached my mini goal to get below BMI 32
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
> 1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> 3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/1217
> ******
> .Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> SW weight loss till 4th Dec - 2st 8 lbs
> weigh in 5th Dec - 1 lb loss
> ******
> total loss for our challenge this year - 3st 9 lbs
> BMI - 31.95


Way to Go Dusty
Well Done


----------



## Dusty48

I intend to wrap up my year's challenge next week,with my final  weigh-in being Tuesday  19th.
 I think the final day of the challenge could be Friday 22nd.  - before the Xmas season torpedoes us all! Then we can all start again in January,new sheet for all,no matter what happened this year. As Vince says,onwards and upward - or should it be downward?
Anyone who  weighs less now than they did at some point during the year,even if only a few pounds,is welcome to share their losses with us. After all,weight loss in the face of diabetes can be a damned hard struggle when your own body sabotages you with insulin, that famous facilitator of  fat storage! ......
Every pound lost is a victory! So share with us,even if you never formally joined the challenge,or began late in the year,like Vince.And those stalwart people who are actually just maintaining are welcome to come and give themselves a pat on the back for doing so. Actually there is no such thing as ''just' 'maintaining,it is an heroic achievement.Maintainers are heroes in my eyes. 
Dont know what happened to the people who started off this challenge at the start of the year,hope some of them will pop in.
 And those who have put weight on? Come and we will condole and commiserate with you. We are all in this together.Hey,you still have a week in which to lose at least a pound! It would still count 
So post your results during the week ending 24th,then we can all go off and enjoy Xmas in a mindful way and come back in January ready for a fresh campaign,in a new challenge.


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> I intend to wrap up my year's challenge next week,with my final  weigh-in being Tuesday  19th.
> I think the final day of the challenge could be Friday 22nd.  - before the Xmas season torpedoes us all! Then we can all start again in January,new sheet for all,no matter what happened this year. As Vince says,onwards and upward - or should it be downward?
> Anyone who  weighs less now than they did at some point during the year,even if only a few pounds,is welcome to share their losses with us. After all,weight loss in the face of diabetes can be a damned hard struggle when your own body sabotages you with insulin, that famous facilitator of  fat storage! ......
> Every pound lost is a victory! So share with us,even if you never formally joined the challenge,or began late in the year,like Vince.And those stalwart people who are actually just maintaining are welcome to come and give themselves a pat on the back for doing so. Actually there is no such thing as ''just' 'maintaining,it is an heroic achievement.Maintainers are heroes in my eyes.
> Dont know what happened to the people who started off this challenge at the start of the year,hope some of them will pop in.
> And those who have put weight on? Come and we will condole and commiserate with you. We are all in this together.Hey,you still have a week in which to lose at least a pound! It would still count
> So post your results during the week ending 24th,then we can all go off and enjoy Xmas in a mindful way and come back in January ready for a fresh campaign,in a new challenge.


My Weight this week has plateaued it would appear and moves between 83.4 and 83.6 kgs
I will get there in the end I know.
It's cold and I think we are allowed to eat a little more in the cold weather.
Overall, I am content with my loss so far.


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 1 lb this week. Bit disappointed,I worked quite hard and thought it would be a little more .Oh well,I am counting this as my end of 2017 challenge,though I will attend class next week and face the music. 
 I have tried to avert some temptation this year by drastically cutting out the stuff I normally get for Xmas tea. Waste of time anyway,all my usual 8-10 guests are stuffed from the Xmas dinner,are drinking their alcohol from their goodie bag and are just uninterested really. Huge amounts of chocs,sweets,cakes  and buns and sandwiches are often left over - take a guess who always ate it all over the next few days
Thats a total no-no this year,so I have cut down,and intend to use the £20 saved to reward myself for my weight loss this year with a couple of books I really want.

MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/12/17
4th goal - get my BMI down from obese level to overweight BMI 29.9 (12 lbs to go) 
******
.Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
SW weight loss till 14th Dec - 2st 9 lbs
weigh in 21st Dec - 1 lb loss
******
total loss for our challenge this year - 3st 10 lbs 
BMI - 31.79


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 1 lb this week. Bit disappointed,I worked quite hard and thought it would be a little more .Oh well,I am counting this as my end of 2017 challenge,though I will attend class next week and face the music.
> I have tried to avert some temptation this year by drastically cutting out the stuff I normally get for Xmas tea. Waste of time anyway,all my usual 8-10 guests are stuffed from the Xmas dinner,are drinking their alcohol from their goodie bag and are just uninterested really. Huge amounts of chocs,sweets,cakes  and buns and sandwiches are often left over - take a guess who always ate it all over the next few days
> Thats a total no-no this year,so I have cut down,and intend to use the £20 saved to reward myself for my weight loss this year with a couple of books I really want.


Good for you Dusty!  You'll feel better for it too, I bet!


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Lost 1 lb this week. Bit disappointed,I worked quite hard and thought it would be a little more .Oh well,I am counting this as my end of 2017 challenge,though I will attend class next week and face the music.
> I have tried to avert some temptation this year by drastically cutting out the stuff I normally get for Xmas tea. Waste of time anyway,all my usual 8-10 guests are stuffed from the Xmas dinner,are drinking their alcohol from their goodie bag and are just uninterested really. Huge amounts of chocs,sweets,cakes  and buns and sandwiches are often left over - take a guess who always ate it all over the next few days
> Thats a total no-no this year,so I have cut down,and intend to use the £20 saved to reward myself for my weight loss this year with a couple of books I really want.
> 
> MY STATS
> Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
> 1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
> 2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
> 3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/12/17
> 4th goal - get my BMI down from obese level to overweight BMI 29.9 (12 lbs to go)
> ******
> .Weight loss for March/April - 1 stone.
> SW weight loss till 14th Dec - 2st 9 lbs
> weigh in 21st Dec - 1 lb loss
> ******
> total loss for our challenge this year - 3st 10 lbs
> BMI - 31.79



@Dusty48 
A LOSS is still a LOSS Dusty
Mine has been up anddown like a yoyo this week 
You're doing great
I would be happy with weight stability at this time of year.


----------



## goosey

Evening all 
Dusty has just dragged me back 
I am still doing SW and got my 4 1/2 stone award last week , took me 38 weeks   
I stayed the same this week even though i have been on plan, no doubt i will be a 1lb or 2 on this coming week although i am only planning having Christmas day off plan
I have 9lb to lose too target, i want this done and dusted by mid feb if possible as dont want to pay anymore then its maintaining, giving me a total loss of 5 st 2 lb


----------



## Northerner

goosey said:


> Evening all
> Dusty has just dragged me back
> I am still doing SW and got my 4 1/2 stone award last week , took me 38 weeks
> I stayed the same this week even though i have been on plan, no doubt i will be a 1lb or 2 on this coming week although i am only planning having Christmas day off plan
> I have 9lb to lose too target, i want this done and dusted by mid feb if possible as dont want to pay anymore then its maintaining, giving me a total loss of 5 st 2 lb


Well done @goosey! That's a great achievement for the year  Choose your treats with care and you'll be fine, I'm sure - have a great time


----------



## goosey

Northerner said:


> Well done @goosey! That's a great achievement for the year  Choose your treats with care and you'll be fine, I'm sure - have a great time


Thankyou, i am only planning to be off plan Christmas day


----------



## Vince_UK

Well this morning I was 82.8 kgs down from 98 Sept 29th that is 15.2 kgs shedded 2.4 stone in English money.
Don't think I will hit my revised Target of 82 kgs by Christmas and I doubt by New Year, maybe mid Jan.
I am not going to sulk about it I am more than happy with my figures and really it has not been to difficult, I am still eating a proverbial horse


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> Well this morning I was 82.8 kgs down from 98 Sept 29th that is 15.2 kgs shedded 2.4 stone in English money.
> Don't think I will hit my revised Target of 82 kgs by Christmas and I doubt by New Year, maybe mid Jan.
> I am not going to sulk about it I am more than happy with my figures and really it has not been to difficult, I am still eating a proverbial horse


Well done , its not a race its a life style change


----------



## Vince_UK

I am MORE than a little Cheesed off 
`My scales here at home in the UK give a higher weight reading than the ones i use in Shanghai
1/2 kilos HIGHER
I am going to stick with the Shanghai readings and will deduct 500 gr from the UK readings
Is that cheating ? lol


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> I am MORE than a little Cheesed off
> `My scales here at home in the UK give a higher weight reading than the ones i use in Shanghai
> 1/2 kilos HIGHER
> I am going to stick with the Shanghai readings and will deduct 500 gr from the UK readings
> Is that cheating ? lol


It's probably due to the higher density of the underlying rock here in the UK, producing higher gravity  I think it's perfectly fair to deduct 500g!


----------



## Vince_UK

OMG 
I just got into a pair of jeans with a 33 inch waist. These, along with others I was going to throw away in September as far to small, never been worn.
That means I have lost 5 inches off my belly lol 
Howeve, it also means that a the 38" i have are now redundant 
Oh Well
Cannot have it all ways


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Howeve, it also means that a the 38" i have are now redundant


Just get a bit of rope to tie round the waist Vince, they'll be fine


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Just get a bit of rope to tie round the waist Vince, they'll be fine


Be calling me Compo next lol


----------



## Dusty48

Hey,good thing I ended my challenge last week,as I put on 3 1/2 lbs over the Christmas! lol
I am totally at ease with that. Over a period of 40 weeks I only gained weight twice (1 1/2 lbs.and 1/2 lb) and in that time I had a total weight loss of 3st 6 1/2 lbs,which is great.
Anyway,most years I put on half a stone over Xmas,so I think I have done well really. lol.
After having no alcohol at all for 3 months,I probably used 80 SW syns for my whiskey this week. Good job it contains no carbs,isnt it.?.Only New Year celebrations left and I will start again back on plan for my steady 1 lb a week loss hopefully. So no regrets for my Xmas .
************
Wonder where all the group went. Did only Vince,goosey and me lose some weight?Surely not.
But if participation is so low and no-one bothers to track any losses,is it even worth having the group again next year?  I may not take part . In fact where is Katie b,who nominally heads this group?
What do people think,is it worth carrying on


----------



## goosey

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr i put on 3lb yet had 3 chocs a slither of xmas cake and pavlova but line drawn


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Hey,good thing I ended my challenge last week,as I put on 3 1/2 lbs over the Christmas! lol
> I am totally at ease with that. Over a period of 40 weeks I only gained weight twice (1 1/2 lbs.and 1/2 lb) and in that time I had a total weight loss of 3st 6 1/2 lbs,which is great.
> Anyway,most years I put on half a stone over Xmas,so I think I have done well really. lol.
> After having no alcohol at all for 3 months,I probably used 80 SW syns for my whiskey this week. Good job it contains no carbs,isnt it.?.Only New Year celebrations left and I will start again back on plan for my steady 1 lb a week loss hopefully. So no regrets for my Xmas .
> ************
> Wonder where all the group went. Did only Vince,goosey and me lose some weight?Surely not.
> But if participation is so low and no-one bothers to track any losses,is it even worth having the group again next year?  I may not take part . In fact where is Katie b,who nominally heads this group?
> What do people think,is it worth carrying on


Yes Dusty, I do think it's worth continuing with  New people are joining all the time and people are setting new goals at the beginning of the year - we just need to encourage them to come here and update us with progress so we can encourage each other  Glad to hear you had a good Christmas!


----------



## Vince_UK

MIne has stuck at 82.5 kilos.
Positive aspect I haven't put any on
Cannt have it all ways I guess.


----------



## Dusty48

@goosey.........its weird how unpredictable weight loss is. You stuck mainly to plan,whereas I went all out kamikaze,yet we put on the same amount! 

@Vince......... weight loss in the short term can be so unpredictable,but if you look at it over say a month,it can be much more encouraging.If you manage half a kilo over  a whole month,and in a year that would be 6 kg,a loss your body will appreciate. It took years to put on the weight,got to expect it to take some time to lose it again
Also remember our own bodies are fighting us in the weight loss stakes,even a little loss is a victory. We just need patience and endurance! 
Staying the same weight for a while can actual be beneficial I think,you stop your body thinking you are in a famine and going into starvation mode,so you dont regain all the weight quickly - and even more than what you started at usually
No quick fixes,but with perseverance we'll get there eventually.
Supporting each other by sharing our ups and downs can be a real help.


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> [
> Supporting each other by sharing our ups and downs can be a real help.


Completely true Dusty


----------



## goosey

Dusty i know i said wish i had pigged out


----------



## Dusty48

Vince I know about those fat fingers,they have a lot to be blamed for.Personally,I detest trying to type on mobile phones.it all gets messed up.Its not so much my fingers are fat but that they are twisted and stiff with arthritis.I would spend more time on correcting mistakes than I did on the original message,so I stick to my laptop as much as possible.
Right ,I'm off to set up a new challenge thread. Hope more than you and goosey turn up!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I will!


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Vince I know about those fat fingers,they have a lot to be blamed for.Personally,I detest trying to type on mobile phones.it all gets messed up.Its not so much my fingers are fat but that they are twisted and stiff with arthritis.I would spend more time on correcting mistakes than I did on the original message,so I stick to my laptop as much as possible.
> Right ,I'm off to set up a new challenge thread. Hope more than you and goosey turn up!


I do use a laptop lol
See you there  Dusty


----------

